# *NEW* Nitecore TM16



## ghodan (Jun 15, 2015)

http://flashlight.nitecore.com/product/tm16

4000 lumen.
122500 candella


----------



## kj2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Small but powerful! I like that


----------



## kj75 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice light! A combination of big output and a lot of throw!

BTW this shape I've seen before somewhere else :thinking:


----------



## markr6 (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks nice! Like a K40 without the selector ring. I'd be interested in having vinh put a 5000K flavor in this, unless the stock is already something close.


----------



## tanmoy88 (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks like Fenix TK75 competitor


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 15, 2015)

Neutral or Cool white tint? 
Anyways I am interested if its prices competitively against the Fenix TK75.


----------



## ven (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice light ,but xml2 U2 leds again ......kind of wish they would use mkr or the xhp 50/70 .


----------



## Jose Marin (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks awesome!!!!


----------



## markr6 (Jun 15, 2015)

ven said:


> Nice light ,but xml2 U2 leds again ......kind of wish they would use mkr or the xhp 50/70 .



Yes! Too early to talk about the TM16vn?


----------



## ven (Jun 15, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Yes! Too early to talk about the TM16vn?




Never too early


----------



## Ryp (Jun 15, 2015)

Man I can never catch a break anymore. I check the Nitecore website every day for new models then someone beats me to it. :shrug:


----------



## markr6 (Jun 15, 2015)

Ryp said:


> Man I can never catch a break anymore. I check the Nitecore website every day for new models then someone beats me to it. :shrug:



It's usually our Dutch friends  Why do they have a monopoly on new model info?


----------



## Amelia (Jun 15, 2015)

I like the mode spacing and runtime at the 2nd highest mode. Anyone have a price yet?


----------



## Agamemnon Jones (Jun 15, 2015)

I just received my TK75. 
...of course my wife will need a light. Wouldn't want her to feel unappreciated. Who says chivalry is dead?


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks great, but 520 hours seems a bit short for a 5 lumen mode... TM 26 had 1000 hours on 3 lumens...
Let's just hope that the leds are centered, and of the SAME tint, AND it doesn't discharge the cells unevenly, like their 06 does...

I would even consider changing my 26 for 16 if it meets my hopes...

Just compared the run-times of 26 and 16... 16 is loosing... at least according to the spec list. Maybe that's because of the battery allocation change... 4P1S seems to be better than 2P2S... Or the driver is different, and less effective...


----------



## Timothybil (Jun 15, 2015)

kj75 said:


> Nice light! A combination of big output and a lot of throw!
> 
> BTW this shape I've seen before somewhere else :thinking:


Looks a lot like the TM36 head, at least to me.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 15, 2015)

note Nitecore used only 2600mah cells for their testing. 3400mah cells should give quite a boost in run times. I really like the looks of this light would consider buying it but remember Fenix is releasing a 2015 upgrade to the TK75 in a couple months.....so we shall see


----------



## Ryp (Jun 15, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> Looks a lot like the TM36 head, at least to me.



Not really, it's pretty much a TK75 head.


----------



## richbuff (Jun 15, 2015)

tanmoy88 said:


> Looks like Fenix TK75 competitor


 ....or Fenix LD 75; both are 4 x 18650 and 4 x XM-L2. 

...or I can envision this as a TM06 with larger reflectors, yielding more throw.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 18, 2015)

> Anyone have a price yet?



€ 199,90


----------



## y260 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm loving how they've adopted the EC11 dual rubber switches for this tiny monster. Other tiny monsters use those dual-stage single buttons which have varied in quality between models, so I like that they're trying something new.


----------



## mankerlight (Jun 19, 2015)

nice light, like K40M?


----------



## markr6 (Jun 19, 2015)

mankerlight said:


> nice light, like K40M?



Even with the newer K60 out, I still have my eye on the K40M! It uses MT-G2 emitter with a nice 5000K. I'm guessing more flood than the TN16. The TM16 appears to only be a cool white XM-L2 unfortunately.


----------



## mcfarlie6996 (Jun 19, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> but remember Fenix is releasing a 2015 upgrade to the TK75 in a couple months.....so we shall see



Where did you see this? Do we know anything about the stats?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 19, 2015)

mcfarlie6996 said:


> Where did you see this? Do we know anything about the stats?


Can't find it at this moment, but I do know it's coming. No specs known, to me for now.


----------



## Bruno28 (Jun 19, 2015)

Do you think fenix will come up with a better light than the TM16?

I was thinking of getting the TM16 but don't want to be dissapointed if something else that's better showed up. 

Would the TM16 need high discharge batteries or can I use the Panasonic 3400mah for longer run times?


----------



## tonkem (Jun 19, 2015)

Now if zebralight would just come back out with the 6330! Nice looking light but a bit on the larger size for my taste.


----------



## Capolini (Jun 19, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> Do you think fenix will come up with a better light than the TM16?
> 
> I was thinking of getting the TM16 but don't want to be dissapointed if something else that's better showed up.
> 
> Would the TM16 need high discharge batteries or can I use the Panasonic 3400mah for longer run times?



I guess time will tell,,,,Personally I think Fenix will come up w/ a better light than the TM16. I know my TK75vn KT is better! ,not fair..modded vs. stock.

Standard Panasonic 3400mAh will be fine.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 19, 2015)

Capolini said:


> I guess time will tell,,,,Personally I think Fenix will come up w/ a better light than the TM16. I know my TK75vn KT is better! ,not fair..modded vs. stock.
> 
> Standard Panasonic 3400mAh will be fine.



Yes, Fenix, need to come up, with a 300 kcd plus thrower, and a 200 kcd flood/throwerlight.

The stock TK61, is really underpowered.

When they sell it, without dome, it will do easily, over 400 kcd.

But, lets wait, and see.


----------



## Bruno28 (Jun 19, 2015)

Would people go TM16 or Acebeam K60 since they are same price?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jun 19, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> Would people go TM16 or Acebeam K60 since they are same price?



Based on the Acebeam quality that I've seen, I'll take the Nitecore TM16. 

I've got a K40vn and a K50 and the machining is lacking. 

Also own TM06, TM15, TM26 and TM36. So the TM16 is a natural fit.


----------



## Capolini (Jun 19, 2015)

^^^^ Just a thought here,,,,Machining is one thing RELIABILITY is another. 

I can only base Nitecore off of their EC11 which lasted me 6 weeks..apparently ALL the delays prior to release did not resolve their issues.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 20, 2015)

I have a first or second batch TM26 which is still flawless till today and I like the compact size and output. Other than the TM26 all my other Nitecore lights have gone kaput. Very dead. I am really keen on this TM16 and I hope it will be as reliable as my TM26. And I hope Nitecore would come up with neutral beam as well for this one.


----------



## Bruno28 (Jun 20, 2015)

Your experiences doesn't make me want to invest $200 on a light that will go "kaput". How long does it last until it breaks down?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 20, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> Your experiences doesn't make me want to invest $200 on a light that will go "kaput". How long does it last until it breaks down?



I wouldn't let an anecdotal report sway you either way. My experience with Nitecore has been overwhelmingly positive...you can check my sig, and find all the Nitecore models I have (more than any other brand). To date, I have not had a single failure.

My experience is no more indicative of overall quality or reliability than pjandyho's...the point is that if you like a light, give it a shot! If it fails, there is a warranty...and you'll know more when the next potential purchase catches your eye.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 20, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> Your experiences doesn't make me want to invest $200 on a light that will go "kaput". How long does it last until it breaks down?


Some about a few months but most within a few days of ownership. I returned them back to the dealer.



thedoc007 said:


> I wouldn't let an anecdotal report sway you either way. My experience with Nitecore has been overwhelmingly positive...you can check my sig, and find all the Nitecore models I have (more than any other brand). To date, I have not had a single failure.
> 
> My experience is no more indicative of overall quality or reliability than pjandyho's...the point is that if you like a light, give it a shot! If it fails, there is a warranty...and you'll know more when the next potential purchase catches your eye.


Thats right. There is the warranty to take care of things, however Nitecore made me pay for shipping to send it back to me other than the price I need to pay for to ship it to them. I weighed the necessary costs and time involved and decided I would just trash the light.


----------



## Bruno28 (Jun 20, 2015)

I will try my luck with the TM16! It looks sexy
Man i need to stop buy flashlights.


----------



## Bruno28 (Jun 20, 2015)

Would the LG MJ1 18650 with 3500 mah work well with this light? It's capable of delivering 10A. Is that enough?


----------



## y260 (Jun 20, 2015)

I dont believe the TM16 needs high discharge batteries, so save your money and buy 3-5A 18650's.


----------



## Bruno28 (Jun 22, 2015)

Does anyone have this light? Or will I be the first to get it?


----------



## chuckhov (Jun 22, 2015)

We're all just waiting on you, Bruno

Would really like to have one, but can't have everything.

Have a good one!
-Chuck


----------



## Bruno28 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ohk. So that means I'll have to do a review and all. I'll try my best. Will try some video and beam photos once it arrives. Hopefully before this weekend.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 23, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> Does anyone have this light? Or will I be the first to get it?



You can find it on hkequipment now, including some "real-life" pics. Looks promising


----------



## Bruno28 (Jun 23, 2015)

kj75 said:


> You can find it on hkequipment now, including some "real-life" pics. Looks promising


That's where I got mine from.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 23, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> That's where I got mine from.



Then I guess you'll be the first...

Please keep us updated when it's there..


----------



## Bruno28 (Jun 23, 2015)

Will do


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 23, 2015)

Was checking out the TM16 again and I am kind of disappointed that Nitecore has decided to stick with the EA8 kind of design for the battery tube. I hate the dual pin battery cap. Anyone who has tried changing batteries in the dark with the EA8 would know it is a real PITA to try and align the pins on the cap into the slots on the body tube in darkness. Why can't they continue to offer the type of battery compartment that was made available for all their other TM series? Also, with my TM26 all the batteries are inserted with positive facing up which is so much easier to manage in darkness, but not this TM16.

With the TM26, I can always lockout the light just by loosening the head because the electronic long press to unlock the light seems so silly. With the EA8 there is no way to lockout the light other than with the electronic long press of the switch. Just imagine something heavy in my bag pressing down onto the switch and activating the light on high output while it's in my bag? It will be cooking! This is a step backwards in my opinion. No digital display as well?

Shouldn't they call it the E series because everything just looks like the EA series other than the bigger head and reflector, multiple LEDs and 18650 batteries instead of AA? I was so tempted to hit the order button thinking it will be similar to all the TM designs until I read further. Now I am fully disappointed.


----------



## Timothybil (Jun 23, 2015)

For reasons known only to the Nitecore design team, they appear to have switched to what I assume is a 2S2P cell arrangement on the TM16, hence the EA style end cap. My understanding is that it is very hard to make an efficient boost/buck driver where the supply voltage and the output voltage are very near to each other. Maybe they found out they can do a more efficient driver by doing a buck only circuit, which would account for the 2S2P instead of the usual 4P arrangement. Until someone more knowledgeable or Nitecore itself checks in, we will just have to wonder.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 23, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> For reasons known only to the Nitecore design team, they appear to have switched to what I assume is a 2S2P cell arrangement on the TM16, hence the EA style end cap. My understanding is that it is very hard to make an efficient boost/buck driver where the supply voltage and the output voltage are very near to each other. Maybe they found out they can do a more efficient driver by doing a buck only circuit, which would account for the 2S2P instead of the usual 4P arrangement. Until someone more knowledgeable or Nitecore itself checks in, we will just have to wonder.


I am not sure what their reasoning would be but logic tells me that if they can do it with the TM36, TM26, TM15 and TM11, I am very sure they can do it with TM16 as well. There is no reasons why they couldn't do it other than cost cutting maybe? I do realize retail price is cheaper on the TM16 than it would be on TM26 and all the other models so maybe that explains why.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jun 23, 2015)

I think the new design staff at Nitecore are just copying the circuitry they used in the TM06 minus the one LED. 

I also don't like the battery alignment. 

Not sure since I've seen no internal shots, but they might be able to have the tail cap modified to use flat top batteries. 

Don't like how the batteries are inserted in the Fenix LD75 either, but Fenix did a better job with self alignment of the pins than Nitecore.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 23, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> I think the new design staff at Nitecore are just copying the circuitry they used in the TM06 minus the one LED.



Both lights have the same number of emitters - four.

I really hope that is not the case, though. The TM06 had problems with unbalanced discharge, and high standy drain. This is exarcerbated by the lack of an easy physical lockout, like the TM11/15/26/36. Definitely moving backwards for the most recent releases...I've liked each new TM series light less than the one before (lately). I don't understand it, either, because the TM26 has extremely good regulation on anything less than turbo, and similar brightness to the TM16. Obviously they COULD have kept the parallel configuration...


----------



## Timothybil (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, they are obviously doing something different. Both the TM06 and the TM16 have a 45 min run time on turbo. But the TM06 has a 3 lumen low with a run time of 433 hours, while the TM16 has a 5 lumen low with a run time of 520 hours. Something had to change to get an extra 90 hours of run time out of a slightly brighter low.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jun 23, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Both lights have the same number of emitters - four.
> 
> I really hope that is not the case, though. The TM06 had problems with unbalanced discharge, and high standy drain. This is exarcerbated by the lack of an easy physical lockout, like the TM11/15/26/36. Definitely moving backwards for the most recent releases...I've liked each new TM series light less than the one before (lately). I don't understand it, either, because the TM26 has extremely good regulation on anything less than turbo, and similar brightness to the TM16. Obviously they COULD have kept the parallel configuration...



Doc, I don't know why I thought that the TM16 only used three emitters. 

With the TM16 only using the side switch and no tail cap switch they have have been able to reduce the stand by electrical draw. 

The TM26 IMO does a better job for low light runtime. The TM26 being able to run for 1000 hrs @3 lumens verses the TM16 running 520 hrs @ 5 lumens.


----------



## Onthebrightside (Jun 24, 2015)

*thoughts on tm16 nitecore*

Hi, I would like opinions on the new nitecore tm16. I already have the tm26 and an rc40 but I like the smaller size of the tm16 over the fenix and like the throw over its cousin tm26. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: thoughts on tm16 nitecore*


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: thoughts on tm16 nitecore*

A quick look around...does not look like anyone owns this light yet. So probably not going to get much in the way of informed advise. Guess it boils down to...Do you feel lucky...






By the way...welcome! Hold on to your wallet...


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: thoughts on tm16 nitecore*

It's funny to read people complaining about the TM16 switch configuration and the fact that it does not have a function display. Because when the TM26 thread was active, folks there were complaining about the (camera like) switch and how expensive it was (that display added to the cost). That TM16 looks good to me.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: thoughts on tm16 nitecore*



KITROBASKIN said:


> It's funny to read people complaining about the TM16 switch configuration and the fact that it does not have a function display. Because when the TM26 thread was active, folks there were complaining about the (camera like) switch and how expensive it was (that display added to the cost). That TM16 looks good to me.



I'll be getting one or two of them. 

One stock Nitecore and one Vinh modified. 

This light reminds me of the Fenix LD75 minus the colored center LED. 

I still need to see the inside of the tail cap to see if I can solder magnets to use on the positive contacts.


----------



## Timothybil (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: thoughts on tm16 nitecore*



NoNotAgain said:


> I'll be getting one or two of them.
> 
> One stock Nitecore and one Vinh modified.


Let us know how the Vinh one turns out and what he does t it. I am really attracted to the TM16, but am waiting for one of our premier reviewers to get their hands on it before I do anything. Although Banggood had an email sale on today for $159.99 that if I would have had the money I would have been sorely tempted.

I do have concerns in two areas. One, I don't know about that tripod socket being way out on the wrong end of the moment arm for the light. It seems to me that there would be an awful lot of side torque having the whole weight of the light pulling down like that. Two, I am going to assume the the U2 Nitecore is using is their normal cool white, as opposed to the neutral white bin. I would gladly give up the few hundred lumens to get the neutral white tint. 90+ CRI would be even better, but that is only available with a top CCT of 3000K, which is too warm for my taste.

As I said, I'll wait till the pros get their hands on and let us know what they think. After all, the EC4S is still coming down the pike yet, too.


----------



## Onthebrightside (Jun 24, 2015)

Agamemnon Jones said:


> I just received my TK75.
> ...of course my wife will need a light. Wouldn't want her to feel unappreciated. Who says chivalry is dead?



Hahaha! I just gave my older tm26 to my fiance so I could get the updated version.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 25, 2015)

*Re: thoughts on tm16 nitecore*

Yes, I wish the EC4S would come with a 5000k'ish as well as the TM16.

And as far as the tripod mount: neither the TM26 or TM36 will fit on any of my tripods because the flashlight point-of-attachment is too small for the top of the tripods. I did a short YouTube video about using a 1/4-20 stainless steel bolt to attach cord for a makeshift 'sling' on the TM26.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 25, 2015)

*Re: thoughts on tm16 nitecore*



KITROBASKIN said:


> Yes, I wish the EC4S would come with a 5000k'ish as well as the TM16



Wow, I'd throw down on both of them ASAP if this were true!! I think the EC4S will be 5000K though because of the MT-G2. At least that always seems to be the case.

TM16 or K60? I'm weighing both. I do like the side switch in a huge light like this better.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 25, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> Would people go TM16 or Acebeam K60 since they are same price?



That's what I'm wondering. About the same 700m throw. I wonder what the beam differences are.

TM16 PROS:
On a big light like this, I think the side switch would be more comfortable.
Voltage indicator
2.2oz lighter (not a big deal IMO)

K60 PROS:
Longer runtime on highest mode. May not be a big deal in real life with stepdowns. 2500mAh cells used per specs. (2600mAh on the TM16)
$20 cheaper
5000lm vs 4000lm max (may not be very noticeable)
Slightly higher beam intensity
Momentary forward clicky. This could be the decision maker for me. I don't believe the TM16 has this.

One more thing on the TM16, per the manual:
_*When the TM16 is stored in a backpack or left unused for extended periods, Nitecore recommends batteries are removed to cut off the power entirely, thus preventing battery drain or accidental activation of the flashlight*_

Why? Other than accidental activation, is the lockout not good enough to preserve batteries? It says it's OK for 1 year in lockout. Damn, that's still sucking a lot of juice considering 4x18650.


----------



## Timothybil (Jun 25, 2015)

markr6 said:


> One more thing on the TM16, per the manual:
> _*When the TM16 is stored in a backpack or left unused for extended periods, Nitecore recommends batteries are removed to cut off the power entirely, thus preventing battery drain or accidental activation of the flashlight*_
> 
> Why? Other than accidental activation, is the lockout not good enough to preserve batteries? It says it's OK for 1 year in lockout. Damn, that's still sucking a lot of juice considering 4x18650.


That is a lot, considering that after three months one would be down 25% on run time. And a good argument for using protected cells if by chance one would not be checking/using the light for a whole year! [Flashaholics? Not a chance of that!]


----------



## markr6 (Jun 25, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> That is a lot, considering that after three months one would be down 25% on run time. And a good argument for using protected cells if by chance one would not be checking/using the light for a whole year! [Flashaholics? Not a chance of that!]



I definitely don't want to be removing 4 cells all the time. I could see it sitting for a month or two at a time. In that case, I would not want it drawing any power. Such a good looking light! I wonder what temp this cool white would be. I'm guessing 6500K?


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 25, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I definitely don't want to be removing 4 cells all the time. I could see it sitting for a month or two at a time. In that case, I would not want it drawing any power. Such a good looking light! I wonder what temp this cool white would be. I'm guessing 6500K?


That is the reason why I preferred the original design of the TM battery compartment. When I am not using the light I just loosen the head from the body tube and I am in full lockout with no standby drain.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jun 25, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> That is a lot, considering that after three months one would be down 25% on run time. And a good argument for using protected cells if by chance one would not be checking/using the light for a whole year! [Flashaholics? Not a chance of that!]





If it's like the TM06, you can loosen the tailcap and lock the light out. 

Waiting for my favorite supplier to have another of his 30% off sales.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Jun 25, 2015)

*Re: thoughts on tm16 nitecore*



NoNotAgain said:


> I'll be getting one or two of them.
> 
> One stock Nitecore and one Vinh modified.
> 
> ...



I'm curious what will magnets do if you solder them on? Thanks.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jun 25, 2015)

*Re: thoughts on tm16 nitecore*



LetThereBeLight! said:


> I'm curious what will magnets do if you solder them on? Thanks.



I use the 4mmx1.5mm thick rare earth magnets that are nickel plated. I tin them before soldering them into place. Once you hit them with heat they lose their magnetism. 

I'm using a stained glass solder iron with a large tip so that as soon as the iron hits, the solder melts. It takes less than 2 seconds to liquefy the solder. Flux the board and zap, they're done. 

They are being used as spacers that allow you to use flat top batteries. 

Nitecore in the TM06 used part of the copper track on the tail cap for the positive electrode. By doing this, they required you to purchase and use button topped batteries.


----------



## twistedraven (Jun 25, 2015)

*Re: thoughts on tm16 nitecore*

Seems like all the MT-G2 emitters used in the MT-G2 lights are 5000 kelvin, 75-80cri.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 26, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> If it's like the TM06, you can loosen the tailcap and lock the light out.
> 
> Waiting for my favorite supplier to have another of his 30% off sales.


If it's like the EA8, there is no way you can lock out the light. Even with the battery cap almost all the way out I could still turn on the EA8 and that's my biggest gripe about the EA8.


----------



## xed888 (Jun 26, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> If it's like the EA8, there is no way you can lock out the light. Even with the battery cap almost all the way out I could still turn on the EA8 and that's my biggest gripe about the EA8.



i happen to agree with you as well. It is most likely smilar to the EA8 in terms on the battery cover.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 26, 2015)

ALMOST bought one. I'm glad I hesitated because I need to know about this lockout. I don't like my EA4 because you have to hold the button for a few seconds to lock OUT and UNlock. Annoying. I prefer a quick 1/4 twist at the most. I can't remember if that tailcap let you do that; probably not since it's probably the same as the EA8.

DAMMIT!!


----------



## markr6 (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: thoughts on tm16 nitecore*

I'm holding off until I find out more about the lockout. Battery drain does not look acceptable to me:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?402826-*NEW*-Nitecore-TM16/page2


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 26, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> If it's like the TM06, you can loosen the tailcap and lock the light out.



The TM06 stops working with a quarter turn of the tailcap, but it doesn't actually break the circuit. The indicator light still works, and there is still a significant (and uneven) standby drain, at least on my sample. Others have had the same complaint. I can get it to actual lockout, but to do that requires many turns (until the O-ring is fully exposed, and tailcap is getting loose).

Again, I just don't understand why Nitecore made these changes. The TM11/15/26/36 all worked very well, with a complete and easy lockout.

I will say that I do like the dual switches on the TM16. I didn't really mind the camera style switch, but it is not the most intuitive, and if you don't use it regularly, it is more prone to error.


----------



## jpil (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice light small and powerful but the price is to high for me!


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: thoughts on tm16 nitecore*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?402826-*NEW*-Nitecore-TM16
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?403315-thoughts-on-tm16-nitecore

Thread merge? Both threads are general, and there is a great deal of overlap...doesn't make sense to maintain them separately.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: thoughts on tm16 nitecore*



thedoc007 said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?402826-*NEW*-Nitecore-TM16
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?403315-thoughts-on-tm16-nitecore
> 
> Thread merge? Both threads are general, and there is a great deal of overlap...doesn't make sense to maintain them separately.



Definitely


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jun 26, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> The TM06 stops working with a quarter turn of the tailcap, but it doesn't actually break the circuit. The indicator light still works, and there is still a significant (and uneven) standby drain, at least on my sample. Others have had the same complaint. I can get it to actual lockout, but to do that requires many turns (until the O-ring is fully exposed, and tailcap is getting loose).
> 
> Again, I just don't understand why Nitecore made these changes. The TM11/15/26/36 all worked very well, with a complete and easy lockout.
> 
> I will say that I do like the dual switches on the TM16. I didn't really mind the camera style switch, but it is not the most intuitive, and if you don't use it regularly, it is more prone to error.



Doc, as I've stated before I have two of the TM06 lights. One stock Nitecore and the second a Vinh modified version with U3 emitters and boosted. 

I have soldered rare earth magnets inside the tail cap to allow for flat tap battery use. 

Since injuring my hip, I haven't been walking in the evening. Both of the 06 lights have had fully charged Panasonic 18650PF cells installed and locked out using the 3/4-full turn until the blue light stops flashing. On my lights, you can hear the batteries rattling from front to rear. They aren't making contact. 

I pulled batteries on both lights as I was typing this reply and can say that both lights the voltage is holding constant @ 4.12 volts. This is after sitting for better than a month. 

If you're using button topped batteries it's quite possible that you require the tail cap to be unscrewed further than my lights. My o-rings aren't exposed.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 26, 2015)

Posts from another Nitecore TM16 thread moved to this one.

Bill


----------



## Luxion (Jun 26, 2015)

ven said:


> Nice light ,but xml2 U2 leds again ......kind of wish they would use mkr or the xhp 50/70 .



My sentiments exactly! At the very least some XP-L HI. Nitecore seems to be getting a little stale these days IMO. One of the things I really like about Olight and especially Acebeam is that they are not afraid to try new emitters and it really keeps us flashaholics enthused and more inclined to spend money on their products.


----------



## Luxion (Jun 26, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> Doc, as I've stated before I have two of the TM06 lights. One stock Nitecore and the second a Vinh modified version with U3 emitters and boosted.
> 
> I have soldered rare earth magnets inside the tail cap to allow for flat tap battery use.
> 
> ...



My stock TM06 and vn model both fully lockout with a 3/4 turn using button top Samsung 25R's.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jun 26, 2015)

OK, let me rephrase that. Protected button topped batteries are typically 68-70mm long. That extra 3-4 mm is enough to cause issues with lock out.

I can't use Panasonic wrapped 18650B protected button tops in my TM15/26/36LITE series lights as they are too long for the battery tube to make ground on the gold plated ring inside the lights. I can and do use both the Nitecore and Keeppower button protected cells.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 26, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> OK, let me rephrase that. Protected button topped batteries are typically 68-70mm long. That extra 3-4 mm is enough to cause issues with lock out.



OK, good to know. I never tried using unprotected cells (never thought of it, to be honest, as I much prefer protected cells when using multiple cells in series). Good to know there is a way to avoid the issue...but my point stands. The earlier TM lights didn't have this problem, and they used the inherently safer parallel configuration. I think Nitecore has moved backward with the last couple releases.

Granted, that is only my opinion, and someone with a different preference might be happy with the changes. I can only give feedback based on my own use.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 26, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> OK, good to know. I never tried using unprotected cells (never thought of it, to be honest, as I much prefer protected cells with multiple cells in series). Good to know there is a way to avoid the issue...but my point stands. The earlier TM lights didn't have this problem, and they used the inherently safer parallel configuration. I think Nitecore has moved backward with the last couple releases.
> 
> Granted, that is only my opinion, and someone with a different preference might be happy with the changes. I can only give feedback based on my own use.


Totally agree with this. Why should the users be bothered to go through these extends of sourcing for the right batteries just so they could "help" the light to lock out? That is so silly isn't it?


----------



## me_no_thing (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice light nitecore monster family


----------



## Jplycke (Jun 27, 2015)

I will pick one up and give it a try
looks to fill a vacant spot in my tool box
small, light, long range , big throw
john


----------



## xed888 (Jun 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahLHxFdBV5I

Dont think it locks out with 1/4 turn, if you look at the light.

There is not unanodised part on the end of the body tube to allow for current to be broken

Plus the blue battery voltage indicator on the switch can be seen blinking before you hear that he tightened the tailcap onto the body tube


----------



## Flight_Deck (Jul 1, 2015)

If anyone is interested in picking one of these up at a substantial discount, I've got one that I received on Saturday available in the marketplace.

All in all the TM16 a GREAT light, but I decided to stick with my TK75 (of which the TM16 was intended to potentially replace), due to the expandable battery capability.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 1, 2015)

Flight_Deck said:


> If anyone is interested in picking one of these up at a substantial discount, I've got one that I received on Saturday available in the marketplace.
> 
> All in all the TM16 a GREAT light, but I decided to stick with my TK75 (of which the TM16 was intended to potentially replace), due to the expandable battery capability.



Great deal! I was tempted, but decided to wait to see more reviews and battery drain info.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Jul 1, 2015)

Flight_Deck said:


> If anyone is interested in picking one of these up at a substantial discount, I've got one that I received on Saturday available in the marketplace.
> 
> All in all the TM16 a GREAT light, but I decided to stick with my TK75 (of which the TM16 was intended to potentially replace), due to the expandable battery capability.



Nevermind, it just sold. Sorry if you missed it!


----------



## markr6 (Jul 1, 2015)

Other than the battery differences, what was your overall impression of the light?


----------



## Flight_Deck (Jul 1, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Other than the battery differences, what was your overall impression of the light?



Outstanding output (clearly greater than my TK75 first generation), with very similar beam quality and features as you would expect from similar reflector geometry (though 4 emitters vs. 3). The build quality is excellent (as all Nitecore products in my opinion), and it feels great in the hand. I suspect that it will be a battery pig however as you would expect with such high output, which is why I decided to keep my TK75 as I have it outfitted with 8 cells vs. 4. If this model had the battery expansion option like the TK75, it would have be a different outcome to be sure.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 1, 2015)

Flight_Deck said:


> Outstanding output (clearly greater than my TK75 first generation), with very similar beam quality and features as you would expect from similar reflector geometry (though 4 emitters vs. 3). The build quality is excellent (as all Nitecore products in my opinion), and it feels great in the hand. I suspect that it will be a battery pig however as you would expect with such high output, which is why I decided to keep my TK75 as I have it outfitted with 8 cells vs. 4. If this model had the battery expansion option like the TK75, it would have be a different outcome to be sure.



Thanks. I'm really tempted to try this or the Acebeam K60. But seems like so many lights now get crazy hot, quick. I know that's just the nature of pumping out this kind of output, though. Definitely hit a ceiling at the moment and I'm not very hopeful they'll invent a cool running LED anytime soon.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Jul 1, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Thanks. I'm really tempted to try this or the Acebeam K60. But seems like so many lights now get crazy hot, quick. I know that's just the nature of pumping out this kind of output, though. Definitely hit a ceiling at the moment and I'm not very hopeful they'll invent a cool running LED anytime soon.



I hear you. Off subject, but I work in the aircraft industry, and I keep hearing people acclaim the virtues of the new LED marker/anti-collision lights as they... and I quote; "generate no heat". 

What a hoot!

Grant it, they are not running full out (or near to it), like an XM-L2 U2 putting out 1000 lumens, but “on heat”. You’ve just got to laugh. :hahaha:


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 1, 2015)

Flight_Deck said:


> I hear you. Off subject, but I work in the aircraft industry, and I keep hearing people acclaim the virtues of the new LED marker/anti-collision lights as they... and I quote; "generate no heat".
> 
> What a hoot!
> 
> Grant it, they are not running full out (or near to it), like an XM-L2 U2 putting out 1000 lumens, but “on heat”. You’ve just got to laugh. :hahaha:


Relatively speaking, compared to the lights they use now, they don't put out any heat. I recall the first LED lights were described the same way. Wait till they start uping the power on those lights and they will find out the truth.


----------



## Bruno28 (Jul 6, 2015)

Was looking to see if there is any review on this light yet and bumped into this on google (https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10001842/2712800-nitecore-tm16-4-cree-xm-l2-8-mode-4000lm-led)
They are selling this light for $157.31. Pretty good deal.


----------



## Bruno28 (Jul 7, 2015)

My tm16 arrived 
Will only have time to open it when I get home. But I'll try to do a mini review with photos if anyone is interested.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 7, 2015)

looks like a great new gen Nitecore! Nitecore really seems to have finally stepped up their quality game in 2015. My new MH20 is the most impressive Nitecore I have ever had. TM16 looks like it is coming from the "new" Nitecore standards ie finally matching Fenix in machining, anodization etc with what looks like well thought out controls etc. Id buy the light but the 2015 TK75 upgrade drops in a month or two....


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 7, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> My tm16 arrived
> Will only have time to open it when I get home. But I'll try to do a mini review with photos is anyone is interested.


Of course.
Well I am ☺


----------



## Flashy808 (Jul 7, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> My tm16 arrived
> Will only have time to open it when I get home. But I'll try to do a mini review with photos if anyone is interested.



Great I'm Interested in a Review too! Nothing like knowing what greatness I can't afford!


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 7, 2015)

Flashy808 said:


> Great I'm Interested in a Review too! Nothing like knowing what greatness I can't afford!


What my Flashy friend here said, +10

We get to live through these postings, don't look down on us.☺


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Jul 7, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBqq2WMtAl8


----------



## Bruno28 (Jul 7, 2015)

Seen that. But does not even compare to any lights or do night beam shots. During the day that shows me nothing.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you, can see beam in shaded daylight, that is a good sign of a cannon, nice.


----------



## Bruno28 (Jul 7, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Thank you, can see beam in shaded daylight, that is a good sign of a cannon, nice.


Yeah. True. But we want to see how far and how much light we get at night [emoji14]


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 7, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> Yeah. True. But we want to see how far and how much light we get at night [emoji14]


Joe cocker said it best, when the night comes.
+1


----------



## markr6 (Jul 7, 2015)

I have a TM16 on the way...5000K flavor


----------



## twistedraven (Jul 8, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I have a TM16 on the way...5000K flavor



Surprised you're ordering one considering you thought the M43 was too heavy for you. By comparison, this looks like quite the monster.


----------



## Aj37 (Jul 8, 2015)

I just purchased a TM16 and should have it later this week. This is my first high quality flashlight purchase so I'm pretty excited! 

I know there aren't too many owners out there yet but I'm curious as to how picky it will be when it comes to battery length. I currently have 4 Efest Purple 18650 3100mAh batteries which are 67mm in length. I've heard that most Nitecore flashlights only accept protected batteries with a 69 - 70mm length. Is there any truth to this? Will the Efest batteries rattle around or not make contact at all?


----------



## Bruno28 (Jul 8, 2015)

Unfortunately the flashlight does not work with flat tops.
It does not lock out by twisting the tail until the oring shows up. My solution was to drop a blob of solder to flat tops and this makes the connection to the inside of the light as the tail connections are protruded.
By doing this solder blob the light is able to lock out with just a little over a quarter turn.


----------



## Bruno28 (Jul 8, 2015)

Go here for photos of the light and ill do a mini review as i use it more and update on that post.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tecore-TM16-Mini-Review&p=4686372#post4686372


----------



## Flashy808 (Jul 8, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> What my Flashy friend here said, +10
> 
> We get to live through these postings, don't look down on us.☺


+20 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBqq2WMtAl8 could do with a bit more beam shots but true it is good that the low mode(s) can show up in sunlight


----------



## Bruno28 (Jul 8, 2015)

Flashy808 said:


> +20
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBqq2WMtAl8 could do with a bit more beam shots but true it is good that the low mode(s) can show up in sunlight


Its not night time here yet! 
I will update with more photos as the days go by.


----------



## Flashy808 (Jul 8, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> Go here for photos of the light and ill do a mini review as i use it more and update on that post.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tecore-TM16-Mini-Review&p=4686372#post4686372



Btw nice quick photo comparisons


& I just realised you only just received the flashlight and it hasn't even gotten dark yet (facepalm).


----------



## Bruno28 (Jul 8, 2015)

All good. You just got a little too excited. I really like the looks of this light. But it's much bigger than expected.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 8, 2015)

twistedraven said:


> Surprised you're ordering one considering you thought the M43 was too heavy for you. By comparison, this looks like quite the monster.



I don't think I said I sold it for being too heavy. If I did, I didn't mean to. I'm sure I mentioned the weight, but that was not my reason. Heat and battery consumption was the deal breaker. The TM16 is a *TOTALLY* different class of lights. Throw, throw, throw vs. all flood.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Guys.

I've been reading what the web has posted on the TM16 to see what others have had to say on the TM16. This is what I posted on my experience with the TM16 on Amazon. Hope it helps those who want a personal opinion of the TM16. Wishing all well.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I received the TM16 this afternoon and tonight, took it outback and came away from the experience with a huge, ear-to-ear grin. This is the flashlight we've all wanted since childhood.

First things first. For the price ($200.00), besides the flashlight, the buyer receives two empty plastic 18650 boxes that are each designed to hold a pair of 18650s. The buyer also receives a light duty lanyard, a couple of extra "O" rings for the end cap and an instruction book. No belt carrying case was included. Bummer but I don't think this was an omission or oversight as the Nitecore EC4 has a belt case included.

Compared to flashlights of six to eight years ago, this is a tiny, compact searchlight. The head is 3.5" wide and 2.5" tall. The rest of the light consists of a handle (battery tube) that is 4.5" long and 2.125" wide. The handle fits an average man's hand well. My hand is neither large or small so I consider my hand to be an average size hand. With batteries installed, using a postal scale, the TM16 weighed 24.7oz or 700g.

The light should be used with high draw, 3400mAh, 18650 PROTECTED Li-ion (Panasonic inside) Orbtronic 3.7V Batteries. I use high draw 18650s purchased especially for use in this light. Pricey batteries? Yes. But at the same time, better batteries give a longer run-time and easily meets the amperage draw requirements (when on turbo) of a light like this so it's not always turning off.

For charging purposes, I recommend the Nitecore D4 Charger. I've tried many chargers and in my opinion, the D4 charger is the best charger I've found. The display on the D4 automatically displays the amount of time the batteries have been on charge. Also, the display automatically toggles between charged voltage and shows how much current is being pumped into the battery at any one time and moment. By any stretch of the imagination, this is a sweet charger. I've had the charger long enough to say: I love it. 

The TM16 is, despite its compact size, a potato masher size flashlight but it has a throw that makes everything in life better.

I took the TM16 into our backyard which backs up to BLM land, so there are no streetlights or houselights to ruin the dark. All one can see is the black of an unlit forest. For comparison purposes, I used a Nitecore EC4 (1000 lms) on turbo to fill the wilderness with light. Very nice. On Turbo, the EC4 is an excellent light but lights the fronts of trees, exposes close in shadows and doesn't get deep back into distant shadows. When one hits turbo on the TM16, everything lights up; trees, deep shadows, distant trunks.....quite literally, everything. The TM16 puts the term, "very nice," in the dirt. One comes away from the light comparison experience (EC4 vs TM16) knowing in the TM16, they have a "REAL" flashlight in their hands. Again, this is the flashlight we've all wanted since we were children and I'm not exaggerating.

The next lighting test was to go out front. In front, we have a long, straight, downhill stretch of road and the bottom of the hill is about a thousand feet away. When the TM16 turbo mode is used, literally, at this distance, in a pitch black night, one has enough light to be able to tell who is waving back at you. Yes, it's that powerful of a light and it's a light you'll be happy you purchased. It sure made me smile.

A final lighting test was to walk to a close by wilderness area and see how the TM16 performed as a search/spotlight in a forest setting. And the TM16 passed with flying colors. Yes, for me, walking a darkened trail is a spooky experience but the spill of the TM16 is about a hundred feet wide and the throw is as far as the road, trail, trees and underbrush allows. When walking with this light in front of you, on the darkest of nights, one doesn't feel they're walking in the dark. For evaluation purposes, everything close by, front and sides, is lit up. With freshly charged high output batteries, run time on turbo is about a full hour and the temperature of the light housing rises to warm, not hot.

The TM16 is a great search light which, at a hundred or more yards, is more than capable of easily filling in distant shadows when looking for somebody or something that one might consider important and due to well placed settings, the TM16 doubles as a walking flashlight with just enough light and throw to light up what's immediately in front of you yet with a couple clicks of the mode button, one immediately has enough light to flood a football field. For functionality, if one is needing much more than a football field of light, they're going have to purchase a much more powerful light and we all know they're coming.  Maybe a "quality" light with 16,000 lms? 

If one is looking for a flashlight that can turn night into day at a hundred plus yards, the TM16 is a flashlight I feel very comfortable recommending. Out in the pitch black darkness of a nighttime forest, nothing is going creep up on the user (except from behind) as they'll easily see the reflection of a nighttime predator's eyes much further out than a thousand feet. Cougar in a tree? You'll easily see their glowing eyes and know not to go near that tree. Be it bear or human, at night, w/4000 lms, the strobe effect is certain to blind or confuse any attacker.

To paraphrase Paul Hogan's character, Mick Dundee; that's not a flashlight.......this is a flashlight. In my opinion, the TM16 is a beast and is a well priced beast that will definitely get one where they want to go.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice writeup Parrot Quack! I'm glad you like the light. Sounds like you have a great place to do some testing. Mine will arrive Monday and I can't wait!! The one thing that still worries me is the drain while off and locked out. If I can resist using it for a few months (unlikely), I plan on putting in fully charged cells at 4.20v and seeing what they measure after 1 month, 2 months, etc. Just so I know for sure.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 10, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Nice writeup Parrot Quack! I'm glad you like the light. Sounds like you have a great place to do some testing. Mine will arrive Monday and I can't wait!! The one thing that still worries me is the drain while off and locked out. If I can resist using it for a few months (unlikely), I plan on putting in fully charged cells at 4.20v and seeing what they measure after 1 month, 2 months, etc. Just so I know for sure.



You might want to charge them to 4.1 or even 4.0, rather than fully charge them. It will still give you good data, and it will avoid the worst of the capacity loss. (Lithium-ion cells really do not like being at full charge for extended periods.)

I ordered a TM16 as well...couldn't resist the great Gearbest price. Also ordered some button top NCR18650GA cells to go with it...I'm assuming the physical lockout will work properly with those cells. Honestly I doubt I'll keep the light...I prefer dedicated throwers/flooders, rather than the jack of all trades/master of none. But I do like Nitecore, and I couldn't resist seeing (up close) the Nitecore answer to the Fenix TK75.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 10, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> You might want to charge them to 4.1 or even 4.0, rather than fully charge them. It will still give you good data, and it will avoid the worst of the capacity loss. (Lithium-ion cells really do not like being at full charge for extended periods.)
> 
> I ordered a TM16 as well...couldn't resist the great Gearbest price. Also ordered some button top NCR18650GA cells to go with it...I'm assuming the physical lockout will work properly with those cells. Honestly I doubt I'll keep the light...I prefer dedicated throwers/flooders, rather than the jack of all trades/master of none. But I do like Nitecore, and I couldn't resist seeing (up close) the Nitecore answer to the Fenix TK75.



4.1v is a good idea. I generally charge all my cells to 4.1v since they don't see a ton of use; definitely not daily use.

I'd love to get some NCR18650GA for this light, but I already have "leftover" Samsung 25Rs from the M43vn I got rid of. No luck selling, so I guess they'll work here.

BTW I ended up with 2x4000K and 2x5000K XM-L2 in mine for a nice neutral tint. I'm sure I'll like it!


----------



## HEDP (Jul 10, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I've been reading what the web has posted on the TM16 to see what others have had to say on the TM16. This is what I posted on my experience with the TM16 on Amazon. Hope it helps those who want a personal opinion of the TM16. Wishing all well.
> 
> ...





Great review! I wish there was pics though. 




I just got the Nitecore D4 charger based on recommendations from here, so that makes me feel good. It's my first quality charger.




However, I didn't get the batteries you got. I got these: KeepPower 3.6V 18650 3400mAh Lithium Protected Rechargeable Batteries. Now I'm worried that they won't work as well since they aren't 10amp like the ones you bought. 



*How much will my performance suffer with these batteries?


*

 http://www.gearbest.com/chargers-batteries/pp_104176.html


----------



## markr6 (Jul 10, 2015)

HEDP said:


> However, I didn't get the batteries you got. I got these: KeepPower 3.6V 18650 3400mAh Lithium Protected Rechargeable Batteries. Now I'm worried that they won't work as well since they aren't 10amp like the ones you bought.
> 
> *How much will my performance suffer with these batteries?*



I wouldn't worry about it. I know I can't say for sure, but I'd be surprised if there was a noticeable difference to the human eye. Now xxxxFire batteries and you may have a problem, but not with good Keeppower 3400mAh cells.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Nice writeup Parrot Quack! I'm glad you like the light. Sounds like you have a great place to do some testing. Mine will arrive Monday and I can't wait!! The one thing that still worries me is the drain while off and locked out. If I can resist using it for a few months (unlikely), I plan on putting in fully charged cells at 4.20v and seeing what they measure after 1 month, 2 months, etc. Just so I know for sure.



Waiting is always the hard part. 

Thanks for the positive review thought. Being into flashlights, despite it's potato masher size, personally, I don't think it's overly large. I'm of the opinion, this is a flashlight everybody will like. I wish you luck with the parasitic battery drain issue. Myself? Every once-in-a-while, whenever I think about it, I pull all the rechargeables in the house out of their holders and recharge everything. I'm of the understanding, doing this won't cause me or the batteries, any harm.



HEDP said:


> Great review! I wish there was pics though.
> 
> I just got the Nitecore D4 charger based on recommendations from here, so that makes me feel good. It's my first quality charger.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Sorry about not having any pics.

From all that I could find and read online, the deal being, due to high drain needs, in the case of low drain batteries, the batteries will heat up and the flashlight will shut off. With the exception of heat issues, I don't think there's a performance gain or hit. Agreed, the Nitecore D4 charger is sweet. From all that I've read, using high drain batteries is suppose to prevent heat related shutoff issues. I have to go by what you guys post as I consider you guys the experts on these sorts of issues.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

HEDP said:


> However, I didn't get the batteries you got. I got these: KeepPower 3.6V 18650 3400mAh Lithium Protected Rechargeable Batteries. Now I'm worried that they won't work as well since they aren't 10amp like the ones you bought.
> 
> *How much will my performance suffer with these batteries?
> 
> *http://www.gearbest.com/chargers-batteries/pp_104176.html



Your choice of batteries seems to be an excellent choice of batteries.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...est-Review-of-Keeppower-18650-3400mAh-(Black)


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 10, 2015)

Parrot said: "The light should be used with high draw, 3400mAh, 18650 PROTECTED Li-ion (Panasonic inside) Orbtronic 3.7V Batteries. "

But, Where does it say that they are "high-draw" cells, except in the ad copy?

The cell under the wrapper is stated to be: "Battery cell: Panasonic NCR18650B"

They say that the "high-draw' is made possible because they use a different protection circuit, but it is well known that the 18650b is Not high-draw even Without a protection circuit.

None the less, I don't see the TM16 as being a "high-draw light (many hands make for light work - 4 cells), so I do think that they will work just fine with this light.

That advertising is just more BS to gain market share... something more to muddy the waters.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## HEDP (Jul 10, 2015)

So there's no way to lock out this light to stop battery drain unless you take the batteries out fully?


----------



## Capolini (Jul 10, 2015)

If anyone is interested this light will be "Deal of the day" on July 14th,2015 on Andrew/Amanda's site. $199 down to $149 It looks like a nice light. The DEAL OF THE DAY tab is right under their icon on the top left of the page.

http://www.andrew-amanda.com/catalog/product/nitecore-tm16/


I don't need it I have the TK75vn KT and many other modded lights!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> Parrot said: "The light should be used with high draw, 3400mAh, 18650 PROTECTED Li-ion (Panasonic inside) Orbtronic 3.7V Batteries. "
> 
> But, Where does it say that they are "high-draw" cells, except in the ad copy?
> 
> ...



As an ignorant, I have to go by information posted by the manufacture and review/tests forum members post. From past research, I read that the TM16 needs at least a 5A draw battery to protect against thermal shutdown.

Posted on Orbtronic website: http://www.orbtronic.com/protected-3400mah-18650-li-ion-battery-panasonic-ncr18650B-orbtronic

*Specifications:*


 Capacity (Ah): 3.4 Ah (3400mAh) 
 Energy (Wh): 12.2 Wh 
 Energy Density (Wh/L): 730 Wh/L 
 Nominal Voltage (V): 3.6V - 3.7V 
 Charging Voltage (V): 4.2 V 
 Weight (g): 46 g /1.62 oz 
 Diameter (mm): 18.6 mm (+/- 0.03) 
 Height (mm): 68.9 mm (+/- 0.03) 
 Max. Discharge rate: 2C (6.8A) 
 Pulse current (5-6 sec.): 10A

Test/Review by CPF member HKJ for 3600mAh vs what I wrote about, the 3400mAh 18650.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...est-Review-of-Orbtronic-18650-3600mAh-(Black)

And because of gross ignorance, without a flashlight, I'd truly be walking in the dark. :candle: Understanding how important accurate information is, my apologies that I don't have better/more information to link to nor could I find a direct test/review for the 3400mAh 18650.


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh sir,

Not picking on You at all... I think that you have done a very fine job going on what information was available to you.

My beef is with Orbtronic, marketing the Panasonic 18650b as a "High-Draw" 10A cell. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BJ8W3KC/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Even Without a protection circuit, HJK tests the Pan 18650b no higher than 5A.

http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh (Green) UK.html

Thanks for your good review, and thanks for your understanding...
-Chuck


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 10, 2015)

I am very interested in this light, so I have done some research. All of the illustrations show Nitecore 2600 mAh cells, the ANSI testing blurb says the tests were done with Nitecore 2600 mAh cells, I downloaded the User Manual, and it says nothing about needing high amperage cells either. Per Nitecore's website, each XP-L2 is drawing no more than 3 amps, which means a total draw of no more than 12 amps. In a 4P setup even protected ICR cells can meet that current draw, and a 2S2P or 4S cell setup will not change that. I will wait for definitive word from our review mavins, but am not worried about my current ICR cells not being up for the job.


----------



## tatasal (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi guys, 
Good deal on this light...just send me a pm.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

HEDP said:


> So there's no way to lock out this light to stop battery drain unless you take the batteries out fully?



I stumbled across this while killing some time. According to Nitecore:

"5. Flashlight should not be placed under high-temperature environment. Batteries must be extracted and stored in cool and dry place after stopping using flashlight."


----------



## xed888 (Jul 11, 2015)

Could someone comment on the feel of the switches?

Are they the same size as the ec11 switches? Also I know that the mode switch of the ec11 has a softer, less click feel than the power switch. Same with the TM16?

Do the switches feel mushy as on the TK75?

Thanks


----------



## Bruno28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Switch has good feeling. Both buttons have the same feel. They are similar to ec11 but with a larger contact pad. 

Here is pictures of switch size compared to ec11 and to my thumb.

Hope that helps.


----------



## xed888 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks Bruno


----------



## easilyled (Jul 12, 2015)

Does the UI have memory?


----------



## Bruno28 (Jul 12, 2015)

easilyled said:


> Does the UI have memory?


I will test at home. But I'm quite sure it does if I remember correctly.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 12, 2015)

easilyled said:


> Does the UI have memory?



Yes. Like a spouse, 

What ever brightness setting the light was on when turned off, that's the setting that will show when the power button is pushed again. It's a real nice interface:

When in the off position, hold button one (the top button) continuously for a second and you get immediate access to turbo setting.

Hold button two (the bottom button) continuously for a second and you get immediate access to moonlight/candle light setting.

When powered off, pressing button one, twice, quickly and you'll have immediately access to strobe.

While in the on position, a long hold of button one, allows immediate access to the strobe feature.

When off, pressing and holding the mode button down for a second gives you immediate access to the turbo mode.

Press button two, once and you get what ever brightness setting the light was on when turned off.

Special modes (strobe, locator beacon and SOS) are a bit more confusing. While the light is powered on, hold button one for more than a second and the light will enter strobe mode. Hold again for more than a second and the light will enter locator mode. Hold again and the light will enter SOS mode. Power off (button two), turns light off and power on, will turn the light on at what ever power setting the light was on before entering special mode settings.

Once committed to memory, if like me, you'll be glad you kept the instruction set, close at hand.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 12, 2015)

Nitecore tested with their 2600mah cells. 5.2A rated.

NCR18650B under those orbtronics, 6.8 rated. No problems, but I don't know about protected cells...I never use them


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 12, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Nitecore tested with their 2600mah cells. 5.2A rated.
> 
> NCR18650B under those orbtronics, 6.8 rated. No problems, but I don't know about protected cells...I never use them


I think, 6.8 is before the Seiko chip is added, and if I'm correct it cuts it down to 4.7.
Please correct me if I'm wrong but that's what I understand of the NCR18650B protected.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 12, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I think, 6.8 is before the Seiko chip is added, and if I'm correct it cuts it down to 4.7.
> Please correct me if I'm wrong but that's what I understand of the NCR18650B protected.



Regarding the linked information below, FWIW, I'm not correcting anybody. If I'm overstating the obvious, let me know and I'll do my best to knock it off.

Orbtronic 18650 protected 3400mAh Li-ion battery.

Max. Discharge rate: 2C (6.8A)
Pulse current (5-6 sec.): 10A
Protection: Over-current (Activated @ 10A-12A)
Protection ICs: Made in Japan (Design by Seiko)

I have four of these bad-boys for use in the TM16,. For the lesser lights, the rest of the sizable 18650 stable consists of various, much cheaper, ****fire rechargeables.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 12, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Regarding the linked information below, FWIW, I'm not correcting anybody.
> 
> Orbtronic 18650 protected 3400mAh Li-ion battery.
> 
> For use in the TM16, I have four of these bad-boys. The rest of the 18650 stable consists of various ****-fire rechargeables.


Ooh right on, thank you for that PQ.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 12, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Yes. Like a spouse,
> 
> What ever brightness setting the light was on when turned off, that's the setting that will show when the power button is pushed again. It's a real nice interface:
> 
> ...



Thanks for that detailed summary of the UI. I'm glad it has memory, although some people prefer not to have it.

That's quite complicated to remember, especially if, like me, you have about 65 lights and many different UIs. oo:


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 12, 2015)

easilyled said:


> .....especially if, like me, you have about 65 lights and many different UIs. oo:



Sixty-five lights! I have eleven. :bow: :wow:


----------



## easilyled (Jul 12, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Sixty-five lights! I have eleven. :bow: :wow:



If you continue along that vein, you'll overtake me - comparing my join date to yours.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 12, 2015)

I won't know until I have mine tomorrow, but seems like a great UI with access to 3 quick modes:

1. Moonlight - press and hold bottom button
2. Turbo - press and hold top button
3. Medium - press bottom button (when turned off in that mode)

If you don't mess around with switching modes, you'll always have direct access to those three. But it's easy to switch anyway, so no big deal.


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 12, 2015)

The UI?

It's the same as my EC21, except that I don't get Blinded:-(

Have Fun!
-Chuck


----------



## Bruno28 (Jul 12, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> The UI?
> 
> It's the same as my EC21, except that I don't get Blinded:-(
> 
> ...


Yes. The same UI as ec11 and ec21. With exception that pressing menu (top button) when light is off, it gives battery status. Being 1 to 3 blinks. 1 is low, 2 is bedouin and 3 is full charge.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 13, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I won't know until I have mine tomorrow, but seems like a great UI with access to 3 quick modes:
> 
> 1. Moonlight - press and hold bottom button
> 2. Turbo - press and hold top button
> ...


So there is no way to access max output, like say when you are in low and something goes pop in the far distance so all you need to do is do a press and hold to access max. Do you need to switch it off first, press and hold the top button to access max? Could you help me check on that when you receive the light?


----------



## Bruno28 (Jul 13, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> So there is no way to access max output, like say when you are in low and something goes pop in the far distance so all you need to do is do a press and hold to access max. Do you need to switch it off first, press and hold the top button to access max? Could you help me check on that when you receive the light?


Yes. Turn off and hold the menu button for 1 second. Or when on just press menu button until you cycle to max output.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 13, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> Yes. Turn off and hold the menu button for 1 second. Or when on just press menu button until you cycle to max output.


Thanks for the reply. This kind of sucks a little. One feature I like about the TM26 is the ability to do a long press from any output and the light will go straight to turbo. Seems like it is taking a step back.


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 13, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> So there is no way to access max output, like say when you are in low and something goes pop in the far distance so all you need to do is do a press and hold to access max. Do you need to switch it off first, press and hold the top button to access max? Could you help me check on that when you receive the light?


One could do it that way, off then hold for max. But I think it would be quicker to just climb up the mode ladder to turbo from whatever mode one is in at the time.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 13, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> One could do it that way, off then hold for max. But I think it would be quicker to just climb up the mode ladder to turbo from whatever mode one is in at the time.


If that is the case, Nitecore you just lost me. You took an otherwise almost perfect User Interface as found in your previous TM series lights and changed it into something stupid. What were they thinking?

I wanted so much to buy this light. I really wanted to but thank you Nitecore. You screwed it up.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 13, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> One could do it that way, off then hold for max. But I think it would be quicker to just climb up the mode ladder to turbo from whatever mode one is in at the time.



Just like so many other lights (Fenix side switch, etc). Not a deal breaker. This is another light for me that will be on Turbo 99% of the time going for distance.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 13, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> If that is the case, Nitecore you just lost me. You took an otherwise almost perfect User Interface as found in your previous TM series lights and changed it into something stupid. What were they thinking?
> 
> I wanted so much to buy this light. I really wanted to but thank you Nitecore. You screwed it up.



While I agree that instant access to turbo would be nice, I think overall the interface is improved from the TM26. The single switch worked OK, but it was more prone to error, and the long press probably takes (if anything) LONGER than just bumping up the modes in sequence. 

The TM26 gives you access to two modes from off...your last memorized mode, and turbo. The TM16 gives you access to three...low, your last memorized, and turbo. To me that is an acceptable tradeoff. It is obviously meant to compete with the TK75, and it has a similar, but substantially better interface than that light. Although it might not be to your liking, I hardly think it is "stupid".


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 13, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> While I agree that instant access to turbo would be nice, I think overall the interface is improved from the TM26. The single switch worked OK, but it was more prone to error, and the long press probably takes (if anything) LONGER than just bumping up the modes in sequence.
> 
> The TM26 gives you access to two modes from off...your last memorized mode, and turbo. The TM16 gives you access to three...low, your last memorized, and turbo. To me that is an acceptable tradeoff. It is obviously meant to compete with the TK75, and it has a similar, but substantially better interface than that light. Although it might not be to your liking, I hardly think it is "stupid".


Maybe stupid may not be the right word for it, but still I felt that the UI should be improved upon rather than adding a new feature at the expense of another feature. This is the technological age. We improve, not take reverse step. If it is meant to compete with the TK75, then all the more they should come up with a more ingenious UI don't you think? I have no problems accessing lowest output with the TM26. All I need to do is loosen the bezel to break electrical connection and tighten it again and my first output will be on minimum. A little troublesome but it can be done. What they could have done is keep all existing features of the TM series but add in an additional button for direct access to low output.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 13, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Thanks for the reply. This kind of sucks a little. One feature I like about the TM26 is the ability to do a long press from any output and the light will go straight to turbo. Seems like it is taking a step back.



While the TM16 is active, if the mode button is held for a long second, it will switch into strobe mode.

While the light is active, if one quickly presses the mode button, number of times is dependent on what mode you're in, the TM16 will jump into turbo mode.

FWIW, I love, love, love my TM16. I have one. I use one. I love one. I hope you find the interface you're looking for.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 13, 2015)

For me, this will be a huge output light that _can do_ lower modes when necessary. Just like many smaller lights are general use but _can do_ a higher mode burst when necessary.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 13, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> If it is meant to compete with the TK75, then all the more they should come up with a more ingenious UI don't you think?



Yes, I agree, and that is exactly what they have done. The TK75 only gives you access to your last used mode...no shortcut to low or turbo. So the TM16 is an obvious improvement, in my opinion.



pjandyho said:


> I have no problems accessing lowest output with the TM26. All I need to do is loosen the bezel to break electrical connection and tighten it again and my first output will be on minimum. A little troublesome but it can be done. What they could have done is keep all existing features of the TM series but add in an additional button for direct access to low output.



I understand where you are coming from, but I've been reading and posting in multiple TM26 threads since almost the very beginning (before the light was even released). It is one of my absolute favorite lights even to this day. A lot of people found the single switch interface to be prone to error, though. And from personal experience, I can say that not all the TM26 switches had the same crisp feel...if you got a bad one, it would be VERY difficult to use it without entering the wrong mode, turning it off, etc. The two-button interface is easier, gives you greater flexibility, and allows you to do more things quickly with a lower chance of user error. 

While I understand why you don't like it, I do not agree that it is a step backward. There is a difference between saying "I don't like the user interface" and "this user interface is badly designed". I don't like twisty lights, for example, but that doesn't mean a light that uses a twisty interface is poorly designed, just that it is not the right light for me.

I have never seen a perfect user interface for all tasks. Trade-offs must be made with every light, but I think the TM16 is substantially better than average for most applications. Just my $.02.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 13, 2015)

TM16vn arrived!

This has 2x4000K and 2x5000K XM-L2 emitters. Current boost 

+ Great neutral tint
+ Quality seems fine
+ Nice clicky switches - not too firm, not to soft
+ Easy UI
+ VERY lightweight and a bit smaller than I imagined

- None so far!

I only tested it for a few minutes in my basement. I am letting the batteries fully charge now. First impressions: "hmmmm". I think I'm just spoiled by these 2000lm+ lights. Nothing seems exciting anymore. It's certainly brighter than my S200C2, but not as much as I expected. We'll have to wait until dark for a throw test. I'll definitely to see how it compares to my MX25L3C; I have a feeling they're similar but on paper they're much different. If they end up being similar, I may sell the TM16 since the MX25L3C is more compact and only uses 3 cells. (edit: OK I take that back. After a quick outdoor test, this light is clearly AMAZING! I'll get some beamshots later. This is a KEEPER!!)

Awesome light for sure. Again, I've just hit that ceiling where the differences in lumen increases are less dramatic (i.e. four times the lumens to seem twice as bright)


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 13, 2015)

Beautiful pictures Mark.

What a beast.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 13, 2015)

Boring basement beamshots. The TM16vn is much more intense in person, but this shows a good beam profile.












Go ahead and try to mess with the Nichia 219 tint. You can _try_, but you will fail  A little exaggerated here, but not too far off.







Business end






One more shot with the little EA4w (early model without the "w") Still not sure why it's TM16 instead of EA16 or whatever.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

Mark, based on your pictures, the business end shows 4000K and 5000K. Are you saying they have two different tints built in? If it is that would be great!


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 14, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Mark, based on your pictures, the business end shows 4000K and 5000K. Are you saying they have two different tints built in? If it is that would be great!





markr6 said:


> TM16vn arrived!
> 
> This has 2x4000K and 2x5000K XM-L2 emitters. Current boost



Not an option from Nitecore...his is a (Vinh) modded light, hence the vn at the end of the model name.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Not an option from Nitecore...his is a (Vinh) modded light, hence the vn at the end of the model name.


Oh I see.. I did not notice the vn on the model name. I hope I get to see some outdoor beam shots of both stock and vn modded ones.

Anyone with the stock TM16 who could do some beam shots? It would be great if you could do one comparo shots with the TM26.


----------



## Bruno28 (Jul 14, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Oh I see.. I did not notice the vn on the model name. I hope I get to see some outdoor beam shots of both stock and vn modded ones.
> 
> Anyone with the stock TM16 who could do some beam shots? It would be great if you could do one comparo shots with the TM26.





Check the mini review i did. It has some beam shots at the end.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tecore-TM16-Mini-Review&p=4686372#post4686372


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> Check the mini review i did. It has some beam shots at the end.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tecore-TM16-Mini-Review&p=4686372#post4686372


Thanks! I saw your review. Are you able to do beam shots at greater distances? Like maybe 100 to 300 yards? I am curious to see the beam at such distances.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

This is the beam shot for TM26 3500 lumens version. Was wondering if anyone can do a beam shot similar to this?

Taken with iPhone 5s so it's kind of a little grainy.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Oh I see.. I did not notice the vn on the model name. I hope I get to see some outdoor beam shots of both stock and vn modded ones.
> 
> Anyone with the stock TM16 who could do some beam shots? It would be great if you could do one comparo shots with the TM26.



I was going to last night, but I got busy doing another kind of beamshot  Once it started raining, I did pop my head out the door and do a quick S200C2 vs TM16 test...and...WOW!!! TM16 is AMAZING!!


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I was going to last night, but I got busy doing another kind of beamshot  Once it started raining, I did pop my head out the door and do a quick S200C2 vs TM16 test...and...WOW!!! TM16 is AMAZING!!



Wow! It sure looks like a storm!

Does the modded one improve the throw? CRI? What does the mod do to the TM16?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 14, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Anyone with the stock TM16 who could do some beam shots? It would be great if you could do one comparo shots with the TM26.



My TM16 is en route from China...if no one else has done this by the time I get mine, I will certainly do it. I already have a TM26, so I will be able to do a 1:1 comparison.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Wow! It sure looks like a storm!
> 
> Does the modded one improve the throw? CRI? What does the mod do to the TM16?



I knew I had to have the TM16 when I first saw it, but I was afraid of the cool white. I know a lot of people like them and always say "mine is perfectly white, creamy white" but I just don't see that. Maybe it's just my eyes but they're too blue for me. I'm guessing 6000-6500K. So I asked Vinh to put in 4x5000K emitters. He actually decided to mix 2x4000K and 2x5000K instead since it gave the best neutral color. It sure did! CRI may be a little better, but not high CRI (guessing a +10 CRI improvement). He also did a current boost, but I'm not real sure of the performance gain without comparing with a stock version.

I'm loving this light!!! The one thing I just can't get over is the WEIGHT! It's soo light for what it is. It's a good size and feels nice and balanced in my hand.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> My TM16 is en route from China...if no one else has done this by the time I get mine, I will certainly do it. I already have a TM26, so I will be able to do 1:1 comparison.


Great! Thank you very much! Can't wait to see the comparison.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I knew I had to have the TM16 when I first saw it, but I was afraid of the cool white. I know a lot of people like them and always say "mine is perfectly white, creamy white" but I just don't see that. Maybe it's just my eyes but they're too blue for me. I'm guessing 6000-6500K. So I asked Vinh to put in 4x5000K emitters. He actually decided to mix 2x4000K and 2x5000K instead since it gave the best neutral color. It sure did! CRI may be a little better, but not high CRI (guessing a +10 CRI improvement). He also did a current boost, but I'm not real sure of the performance gain without comparing with a stock version.
> 
> I'm loving this light!!! The one thing I just can't get over is the WEIGHT! It's soo light for what it is. It's a good size and feels nice and balanced in my hand.


Seems like it's going to be a winner after the mod. Wish I could just visit you and take a look at it personally.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Seems like it's going to be a winner after the mod. Wish I could just visit you and take a look at it personally.



The beamshots above with the Nichia are not 100% accurate, but pretty close. Without any comparing, the 4000/5000K mix is pretty nice. Very good outdoors. Tonight will be clear and dry so I'll get a good beamshot outside. I may send it back to vinh have have him replace the two 4000s with 5000K. Not sure yet.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

markr6 said:


> The beamshots above with the Nichia are not 100% accurate, but pretty close. Without any comparing, the 4000/5000K mix is pretty nice. Very good outdoors. Tonight will be clear and dry so I'll get a good beamshot outside. I may send it back to vinh have have him replace the two 4000s with 5000K. Not sure yet.


Can't wait. Hope to see it soon. Much as I have some gripes about the newer design, I am still tempted to buy one to try it out.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 14, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Much as I have some gripes about the newer design, I am still tempted to buy one to try it out.



What gripes do you have? I have one and love it. 

I have many flashlights and have but two that I love. The EC4 and the TM16. With these two lights, with the exception of my wanting a 16,000lm light, I have no need for any other lights. With the two mentioned lights in hand, I can die a happy man.

If you don't have a bruiser like the TM16, go for it. If you already have an equivalent 4,000lm potato masher, live vicariously through others. 

(Can images be uploaded to CPF directly or do they have to be first linked to a photo sharing site?)


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> ...I have no need for any other lights



Ooooh...careful 



Parrot Quack said:


> If you don't have a bruiser like the TM16, go for it. If you already have an equivalent 4,000lm potato masher, live vicariously through others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't get the potato masher reference...some help? And yes, you need to host the photos somewhere else.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 14, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Ooooh...careful



Sorry. I forgot myself. When I hit an ideal, whether subwoofer or flashlight, I consider myself a lucky man. I understand, that sort of thinking is not part of the CPF philosophy.



> I don't get the potato masher reference...some help? And yes, you need to host the photos somewhere else.



The potato masher reference is in reference to the shape of the TM16. A German, WWII grenade was referred to as a potato masher because of it's large head and long throwing handle. Same with the TM16, it has a large head with a handle attached to the head like an old fashion potato masher. A Nitecore TM16.

Thanks for the photo uploading information.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Sorry. I forgot myself. When I hit an ideal, whether subwoofer or flashlight, I consider myself a lucky man. I understand, that sort of thinking is not part of the CPF philosophy.



I tried really hard to stick with just a few lights...and failed! But this TM16...loving it!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 14, 2015)

markr6 said:


> But this TM16...loving it!



:twothumbs

The lights today are so much better than six - eight years ago. I can't wait to see what they're like, six - eight years from now.


----------



## thburns (Jul 14, 2015)

I think this thread has convinced me I really want one of these. Forgive the possibly silly question, but how does one go about getting a TM16vn (I don't see a post about it in vinh's board). Is that something you had early access to markr? Main reason I ask is that I'm probably going to get the TM16, but also want a higher powered Nichia light so was thinking of also picking up the EagleTac MX25L3C 6*nichia to check it out.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2015)

thburns said:


> I think this thread has convinced me I really want one of these. Forgive the possibly silly question, but how does one go about getting a TM16vn (I don't see a post about it in vinh's board). Is that something you had early access to markr? Main reason I ask is that I'm probably going to get the TM16, but also want a higher powered Nichia light so was thinking of also picking up the EagleTac MX25L3C 6*nichia to check it out.



MX25L3C = total badass light right there!

I would email vinh and see if he is OK with doing a TM16 for you. I don't know why he doesn't have a thread about it. Who knows...too many other models at the moment, maybe he can't get a good deal on them for some reason, not profitable, doesn't like doing this specific model, etc. (all guesses here). He has a new email by the way: [email protected]


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2015)

Some longer beamshots. Please note, this tree is the same subject as my S200C2 vs T25C2 thread, but I'm sure I used different camera settings. So if you happened to see that, please do not compare the two as equal.

f/5.6 1/2 sec ISO 250

EagleTac S200C2 @ 230'






MX25L3C Nichia @ 230'





TM16vn @ 230' BOOOOOM!


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 14, 2015)

Andrew and Amanda (USA seller) has the TM16 on sale for under $150 (today only). If anyone is on the fence, likely the best price you will see for a while, especially with quick shipping.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

Mark, that is a beautiful beam! The tint is just so sweet.


----------



## Bruno28 (Jul 14, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Mark, that is a beautiful beam! The tint is just so sweet.


I think someone is in love...haha


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> I think someone is in love...haha


Lol! Yup, gotta love the tint on that vn mod. It's the right balance. Just makes me wonder what the original is like.


----------



## Bruno28 (Jul 14, 2015)

Get one. I have to say it's one of the best looking lights I have. Looks like a monster, bigger than I expected. I still need to test it at long throws. And compare to my olight M2X-UT, olight sr 52, thrunite tn30.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 14, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> Get one. I have to say it's one of the best looking lights I have. Looks like a monster, bigger than I expected. I still need to test it at long throws. And compare to my olight M2X-UT, olight sr 52, thrunite tn30.


I am seriously thinking about it. Been wanting to get a TK75 and now this comes along. Actually I am surprised it was priced lesser than the TM26.


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 15, 2015)

Mine is on the way! I live in a rural community, and right on the edge of town is a stretch of power poles that are about 70 meters apart. I have a clear shot at over 800 meters of poles, so plan on taking my TM16, TM11, EA8, and maybe by EA41 out and seeing how far each will reach. I also have a G2 and 6P with 400 lumen drop ins that I would really like to see how they throw, and what kind of beam pattern the generic D26 drop in throws as well. Will let you all know how it turns out when it happens.

PS: I already did this once with just the EA8 after I got it, and verified at least 320 meters, if not 400. I can't recall for sure. (If it's not written down, it didn't happen - ask any nurse!) And that was picking out a brown wooden pole against a varied vegetation background.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 15, 2015)

Ok... Bit the bullet and placed an order for one with Andrew & Amanda. Unfortunately I keyed in the wrong address and have written to notify them. Hope they see my email and amend accordingly before shipping it out.


----------



## akhyar (Jul 15, 2015)

Mine is also on the way but I ordered from Gearbest while it was still on sale.
Now hunting value for moneys cells as can't afford to splurge on premium 18650 cells, unlike those light that used a single cell


----------



## JoeSW (Jul 15, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Ok... Bit the bullet and placed an order for one with Andrew & Amanda. Unfortunately I keyed in the wrong address and have written to notify them. Hope they see my email and amend accordingly before shipping it out.



Hey pjandyho, I'm a newbie here and keen on getting the TM16 too. How much is shipping for this light to SGP?


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 15, 2015)

akhyar said:


> Mine is also on the way but I ordered from Gearbest while it was still on sale.
> Now hunting value for moneys cells as can't afford to splurge on premium 18650 cells, unlike those light that used a single cell


I picked up four of the Nitecore Ni18650 IMR cells from Gearbest at $8 each, a good price for those. The 2000 mAh rating isn't much different from the 2300 mAh ICR cells I have now, and the price was great.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 15, 2015)

I should have picked another one up for $124 when I had the chance (stock version though). Haha, no, I don't need two that's for sure.

I have some 3500mAh NCR18650GA coming in tomorrow. Those will be used exclusively in this light. Since Nitecore based the runtimes on a 2600mAh cell, these should give me a nice bump up on those specs.


----------



## akhyar (Jul 15, 2015)

The $124 sale appeared twice already. I did miss the first sale and had the TM16 in my favourite list in case it goes on sale again. It sure did and I placed an order straight away.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 15, 2015)

JoeSW said:


> Hey pjandyho, I'm a newbie here and keen on getting the TM16 too. How much is shipping for this light to SGP?


Wanted to PM you but realized you do not have sufficient posts to qualify for private message. You need 3 posts to access PM.

Anyway, email hkequipment. Guarantee you will get a better price. My mistake for ordering too fast.


----------



## JoeSW (Jul 15, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Wanted to PM you but realized you do not have sufficient posts to qualify for private message. You need 3 posts to access PM.
> 
> Anyway, email hkequipment. Guarantee you will get a better price. My mistake for ordering too fast.



Thanks for your help! I'm still clocking my posts. 1 more to go! 

I have an MH20 on the way and converting my very old 6D Maglite to a 200lm LED.... finally.....


----------



## thburns (Jul 15, 2015)

Damn, I added it to my cart last night on Andrew & Amanda thinking that the sale was for today. It's $159 on Battery Junction still though, so I guess I'll go with that after I see about a TM16vn.


----------



## JoeSW (Jul 15, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Wanted to PM you but realized you do not have sufficient posts to qualify for private message. You need 3 posts to access PM.
> 
> Anyway, email hkequipment. Guarantee you will get a better price. My mistake for ordering too fast.



Oh BTW, stay away from Fastt*ch, the photo of the TM16 looked dodgy so I check with them and they have confirmed with me that's it's not an authentic Nitecore. Makes you wonder about their other products......

I'll stay away from that website, no point saving a bit but ending with fake goods.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 15, 2015)

JoeSW said:


> Oh BTW, stay away from Fastt*ch, the photo of the TM16 looked dodgy so I check with them and they have confirmed with me that's it's not an authentic Nitecore. Makes you wonder about their other products......
> 
> I'll stay away from that website, no point saving a bit but ending with fake goods.


Have not delt with fasttech but have delt with HKEquipment. Free shipping to SG and they ship via Quantium which is a subsidiary company of SingPost. Just gotten some shipment from them today. You will have to email him first to tell him you are from CPF.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 15, 2015)

JoeSW said:


> Oh BTW, stay away from Fastt*ch, the photo of the TM16 looked dodgy so I check with them and they have confirmed with me that's it's not an authentic Nitecore. Makes you wonder about their other products......
> 
> I'll stay away from that website, no point saving a bit but ending with fake goods.



Weird. The "www.nitecore.com" is missing under the logo on the TM16 in their photo. Maybe they received an early prototype for photos? But you can barely see the first "w" on the 3rd photo. Everything else looks legit.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 15, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Weird. The "www.nitecore.com" is missing under the logo on the TM16 in their photo. Maybe they received an early prototype for photos? But you can barely see the first "w" on the 3rd photo. Everything else looks legit.


It's probably an early prototype photo furnished to them. Nothing of great concern I think.


----------



## JoeSW (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks! I'll check out the other company. 

It's really odd, coz they wrote this to me: "This item SKU 2712800 is not an authentic one."


----------



## markr6 (Jul 15, 2015)

JoeSW said:


> Thanks! I'll check out the other company.
> 
> It's really odd, coz they wrote this to me: "This item SKU 2712800 is not an authentic one."



What?!?! I wonder what they mean by that. Maybe something lost in translation or confusion on the word "authentic".


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 15, 2015)

If looking at the above as a translation, maybe "authentic" translates to "correct."

I decided to go to the shipping box to see what the shipping box had to say on the matter.

On the main box-top label is printed: UPC #6952506401673 and if the number is Googled, Nitecore comes up.


----------



## thburns (Jul 15, 2015)

Just ordered my TM16! Unfortunately I didn't realize that it was on backorder, but I'm happy with the $159 pricetag even if I have to wait until the beginning of August. So I got an MX25LC3 6*Nichia Kit for while I wait


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 15, 2015)

Those are just prototype photos - I have no concerns at all about it.

Would the makers of a Fake one be so stupid to leave off most of the lettering? - I think Not.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## markr6 (Jul 15, 2015)

No holster, so I thought about getting these. The large one should work and keep it from getting banged up in a bag or backpack. I can use the next size down for my MX25L3C, and the two smaller ones for who knows what.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O0JHDSE/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 15, 2015)

markr6 said:


> No holster, so I thought about getting these. The large one should work and keep it from getting banged up in a bag or backpack. I can use the next size down for my MX25L3C, and the two smaller ones for who knows what.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O0JHDSE/?tag=cpf0b6-20


Our favorite on-line auction house has a Nitecore holster for the TM11/TM16.


----------



## Bruno28 (Jul 15, 2015)

How can they already make fake TM16. That's way too fast production considering it's just been released.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 15, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> Our favorite on-line auction house has a Nitecore holster for the TM11/TM16.



quien?


----------



## HEDP (Jul 15, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> Our favorite on-line auction house has a Nitecore holster for the TM11/TM16.






Whats the name of it?


----------



## markr6 (Jul 16, 2015)

HEDP said:


> Whats the name of it?



I'm guessing EBAY! But I see a ~$14 price tag. For $3 less, I can get those FOUR camera lens pouches which look better and protect the entire light opposed to a holster, which only covers 3/4 of the light at best. Unless you're actually looking for an actual holster to use on a belt. But this light on a belt? Heck no!

p.s. what with all the hush hush on vendors/online sellers lately? I can't seem to find any rules against naming them.

EBAY
AMAZON
GOINGGEAR
ILLUMN
HKEQUIPMENT

Am I banned now? :shrug:


----------



## Xiphex (Jul 16, 2015)

markr6 said:


> p.s. what with all the hush hush on vendors/online sellers lately? I can't seem to find any rules against naming them. EBAY,AMAZON,GOINGGEAR,ILLUMN,HKEQUIPMENT, am I banned now? :shrug:



Nemo: " He touched the but! :-o "


----------



## xed888 (Jul 16, 2015)

http://www.fenixlight.com.cn/download/Fenix-english-catalog-20150716.pdf

Fenix just threw down the gauntlet!

TK75 2015 Edition!


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 16, 2015)

markr6 said:


> p.s. what with all the hush hush on vendors/online sellers lately? I can't seem to find any rules against naming them.



I assumed Timothybil was not specifically mentioning it because it was unnecessary...I think most people will immediately know what he meant. But I am a little baffled by that, also. It is not a new phenomenon, by any means, but it does seem to crop up from time to time. Maybe because hardly anyone reads the yellow banners at the top of many pages on CPF. Direct linking (to sales) is not allowed, except to other threads within CPF. But there has never been a prohibition against simply mentioning a website...that would pretty severely limit the usefulness of CPF.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/Rules.html


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 16, 2015)

Not to be unappreciative of Fenix's effort, but when flashlight specs are compared, considering posted pricing, isn't the Nitecore TM16 a better buy?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 16, 2015)

xed888 said:


> Fenix just threw down the gauntlet!
> 
> TK75 2015 Edition!



Please fix that link...there is no need to download the entire (25MB) Fenix catalog simply to view a couple pages about the TK75.

I don't know about throwing down the gauntlet...but it is about time the TK75 got an update.


----------



## Ryp (Jul 16, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Not to be unappreciative of Fenix's effort, but when flashlight specs are compared, considering posted pricing, isn't the Nitecore TM16 a better buy?



It is, in my opinion.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 16, 2015)

I doubt one will see much of or any difference in beam quality between Fenix and Nitecore. That said, I had already paid for the TM16 and it is on the way to me. If I am feeling rich I might buy the Fenix because I like the brand better (sorry, too many Nitecore light failures I experienced personally) but I think I will be happy with the TM16. Even though I felt that Nitecore had taken a step back in the UI and body design with this light compared to previous TM series, it is definitely better than what Fenix is offering for their UI, in my opinion. And I doubt Fenix will offer a low output that is as low as what Nitecore has to offer but I can't be too sure about that until I read the specs.


----------



## tanmoy88 (Jul 17, 2015)

tanmoy88 said:


> Looks like Fenix TK75 competitor



Never mind.

TK75 2015 has landed


----------



## akhyar (Jul 17, 2015)

This will be my first Nitecore and I hope I won't be dissapointed with the reliability of this light I have some Olight and Fenix bought in 07/08 that still going strong to this day.
If I like what's I'm getting from Nitecore, I have my sight aims on Vince-modded MH20.
It's already on mail from HK, so fingers crossed will receive it by end of next week


----------



## JoeSW (Jul 17, 2015)

JoeSW said:


> Oh BTW, stay away from Fastt*ch, the photo of the TM16 looked dodgy so I check with them and they have confirmed with me that's it's not an authentic Nitecore. Makes you wonder about their other products......
> 
> I'll stay away from that website, no point saving a bit but ending with fake goods.



I have had a couple of emails with Fastt*ch and it turns out, as you guys guessed it, there was a confusion on their side with the word "authentic". So turns out they don't sell any Nitecore fakes at all and they are all original. They have also updated the TM16 page with the word Authentic. 

So I guess they should be safe to buy from, but after Andy's introduction to another reseller, I have more options now!

I've just received my MH20 and I am loving it! I can't believe how bright it is! It's been 10 years since I last touched a then state of the art Luxeon 20lumen(?) flashlight powered by a CR123. Over these 10 years the lumen output has increased 50X in a similar form factor! On top of that the micro controlled UI has made these lights so sophisticated! Maybe I should come back again in 10 years and I will have a 50k lumen light in my pocket! (Not sure why I would need that much light, but it would be dam cool!)


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 17, 2015)

JoeSW said:


> I have had a couple of emails with Fastt*ch and it turns out, as you guys guessed it, there was a confusion on their side with the word "authentic". So turns out they don't sell any Nitecore fakes at all and they are all original. They have also updated the TM16 page with the word Authentic.
> 
> So I guess they should be safe to buy from, but after Andy's introduction to another reseller, I have more options now!
> 
> I've just received my MH20 and I am loving it! I can't believe how bright it is! It's been 10 years since I last touched a then state of the art Luxeon 20lumen(?) flashlight powered by a CR123. Over these 10 years the lumen output has increased 50X in a similar form factor! On top of that the micro controlled UI has made these lights so sophisticated! Maybe I should come back again in 10 years and I will have a 50k lumen light in my pocket! (*Not sure why I would need that much light, but it would be dam cool!*)


Because Singapore is too darn bright in the night and you need whatever lumens you can get to outshine the street lamps. Lol!


----------



## xed888 (Jul 18, 2015)

had any one measured the output of this light? Is it really 4000 lumens?


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 18, 2015)

xed888 said:


> had any one measured the output of this light? Is it really 4000 lumens?


That's what I want to know too. Nitecore has always seems to be over rating their output figure. I hope they are more honest with their TM series.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 18, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> That's what I want to know too. Nitecore has always seems to be over rating their output figure. I hope they are more honest with their TM series.



The TM26 and TM36 were both slightly under-rated, if anything. It is true that SOME models were over-rated (the P25 and SRT7 are examples I am familiar with), but that is not unique to Nitecore. Many of the popular brands have done this for some models. Fenix and FourSevens seem to be the exception...for the most part, their models seem to be accurate or even under-rated across the board.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 18, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> That's what I want to know too. Nitecore has always seems to be over rating their output figure. I hope they are more honest with their TM series.



I have no idea. Going off of what Cree has to say on the matter, there's no reason to believe that the TM16, which uses four Cree XM-L2 LED, doesn't have 4000lms out the front.

Either which way, from personal experience, at a 1,000', the TM16 has no trouble lighting the road ahead or during a search, lighting up the shadows in not a problem in a heavily forested area.

When the rains come this October (El Nino's coming and I'm in the mountains of Northern California), I'll take the TM16 into the wilderness (no building or street lights) and see how it handles itself during a deluge.

FWIW, the TM16 is the real deal and I have no trouble encouraging someone to buy a copy.

Sorry, no pics as I don't have a photo hosting site membership account.

Disclosure: Current status, a Nitecore fanboy. Next light to be purchased, a headlight, the Nitecore HC90.

Darn it the heck, the cost of extra run-time, 3400 mAh batteries are beginning to mount up.


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 18, 2015)

You know, you can buy two or three Nitecore 2600 mAh ICR protected cells or Nitecore 2000 mAh IMR cells for the price of one of those 3400 mAh cells.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 18, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> You know, you can buy two or three Nitecore 2600 mAh ICR protected cells or Nitecore 2000 mAh IMR cells for the price of one of those 3400 mAh cells.



You can also get the new 3500 mAh NCR18650GA (ten amp rated) for $8, or less than $10 for the protected version. Seems like a winner to me...I don't like the idea of spending $150 on a light, and then running lower capacity cells just to save a buck or two. You can just about have the best of both worlds, now - so why not?


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 19, 2015)

Sweet!

Thanks for both the suggestions. I have a boatload of the lesser ****fire batteries and would like to add some quality batteries to the stable.

I expect to be running in the <500lm range for a 900lm headlight. I'm guessing, 1 - 2A's.

I found these that are protected; four for $34.54.

The 3500mAh that I found, weren't protected.


----------



## akhyar (Jul 19, 2015)

The Panasonic cells 18650B @ 3400mAh or the BE @ 3200 mAh will be in my next shopping list once I received my TM16. 
I've ordered the TM16 with 4x yellow Tangsfire 2500mAh cells at $4/pc as I did not have time to research for batteries before the the sale for TM16 expired


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 19, 2015)

Batteries are like flashlights. One starts out buying the smallest and cheapest and then ends up buying more expensive.

I went with Orbtronic 3400 mAh 18650 batteries.

Now, I'm looking at Sanyo NCR18650GA 3.6V "3400mAh" and NCR18650GA 3500mah 3.6V 18650.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 19, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> You can also get the new 3500 mAh NCR18650GA (ten amp rated) for $8...


 
I'm currently charging mine (unprotected) right now. Seems like the best cell around (for 9/10 lights) at the moment, offering high capacity and drain. I'll be using them in my TM16 exclusively.

I went kayaking on the lake again this weekend and took the T25C2 HI and TM16vn. CRAZY output on the TM16vn. It makes everything I have look like a small EDC. Not very versatile due to the size, but that's how it is. Still compact for the output.

I also went swimming with it for a few minutes...that scared some fish away, but also attracted some!

One cool thing was how this lit up about 8 objects on the other side of the lake 1.2 miles away! Obviously the beam wasn't useable that far away; it must have been some type of reflective sign or yard reflector catching a little bit of light.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 19, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I'm currently charging mine (unprotected) right now.



What's the deal on "unprotected?" Can we live with unprotected or are we playing with fire due to the PCB not being installed?

(Unprotected? Unprotected they multiply like bunny rabbits.)


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 19, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> What's the deal on "unprotected?" Can we live with unprotected or are we playing with fire due to the ICB not being installed?
> 
> (Unprotected? Unprotected they multiply like bunny rabbits.)


You are playing with fire either way when using ICR cells. It is just that with the protection circuit they take away some of the matches so it is harder to start the fire.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeah it's just up to the user to decide. I have NO worries using a quality cell. Samsung, LG, etc. I'll run them all day 1, 2, 4-cell lights. I'll also add quality lights and quality chargers. That's just my feeling after using protected for a year or so. No more for me.


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 19, 2015)

I ordered four of the Nitecore NI18650A 2000 mAh IMR cells along with my TM16. Since no one has popped up and said they have been having problems running on normal protected ICR cells, it probably wasn't necessary, but I like the idea of having the extra available if needed. My i$ v2 will have no problems charging either type of cell, but I am considering upgrading to the D4 for the display.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jul 20, 2015)

By chance, do you have any info on this battery or a link to same? The only batteries I seen in 18650 flavor are the 2300,2600, 3100 and the 3400 mAH versions. I don't see anything on the 2000 mAH cell.


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 20, 2015)

I ordered mine from Gearbest along with my TM16. It will be a couple weeks yet before they arrive so we will see. Illumn.com (Illumination Systems) carries them from here in the states. Amazon UK and Nitecore UK also carry them but don't ship here. Battery Junction doesn't carry them but does carry IMR 18650 cell from Efest and others.

On a little bit different note, I just really noticed that everyone is still selling the TM11, TM15, and TM26 for over $200, or in other words, significantly more than the TM16.


----------



## HEDP (Jul 20, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> I ordered mine from Gearbest along with my TM16. It will be a couple weeks yet before they arrive so we will see. Illumn.com (Illumination Systems) carries them from here in the states. Amazon UK and Nitecore UK also carry them but don't ship here. Battery Junction doesn't carry them but does carry IMR 18650 cell from Efest and others.
> 
> On a little bit different note, I just really noticed that everyone is still selling the TM11, TM15, and TM26 for over $200, or in other words, significantly more than the TM16.





I ordered a TM16 and Olight MX3-UT from Gearbest last week. Is it going to take weeks to get here? I didn't realize there was some type of backlog?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 20, 2015)

HEDP said:


> I ordered a TM16 and Olight MX3-UT from Gearbest last week. Is it going to take weeks to get here? I didn't realize there was some type of backlog?




No backlog, to my knowledge. But three weeks from China (to the USA) is pretty typical, at least in my experience. I'm not expecting mine for at least a couple more weeks.


----------



## akhyar (Jul 20, 2015)

I ordered the TM16 with some Tangsfire 2500mAh on the 12th from Gearbest, shipped out on the 16th from Shenzen and delivered on the 18th in Singapore.
The bummer thing is I'm out of the country for a few weeks and can't play with my new toy


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 20, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> FWIW, the TM16 is the real deal and I have no trouble encouraging someone to buy a copy.
> 
> Sorry, no pics as I don't have a photo hosting site membership account.



Hey, Parrot Quack!

I am a big fan of an anonymous image hosting site that I have been using for several years. No account or registration is required (although you can register if you like). The name is postimage.org. 

Read my CPF post about it here.

EDIT: I just read through my thread. Bad news, CPF member poiihy found information on the upgrade page stating that free/no-registration images are deleted after six months with no views. My initial reaction is that this makes the free hosting worthless. I am going to have to rethink my recommendation.


----------



## HEDP (Jul 21, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> No backlog, to my knowledge. But three weeks from China (to the USA) is pretty typical, at least in my experience. I'm not expecting mine for at least a couple more weeks.






O. Didn't realize they were Chinese. Well, I guess I shouldn't be waiting for it everyday. lol


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 21, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> Hey, Parrot Quack!
> 
> I am a big fan of an anonymous image hosting site that I have been using for several years. No account or registration is required (although you can register if you like). The name is postimage.org.
> 
> ...


I have been using PhotoBucket for years. Needs registration but it's free. No problems at all.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jul 21, 2015)

Very brave man you are Gunga Dinn. 
Keep a very close watch on those batteries. Any battery that has the word *FIRE* in the name other than Surefire are suspect of being junky recycled batteries at best or dangerous at worst.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 21, 2015)

Currently "storing" some *NCR18650GA *in my TM16vn. I want to see what the parasitic drain is like in real life - not measured on a DMM (even if that technically results in the same thing). Only 3 days in but they're holding at the initial charge of 4.10v. We'll see how long I can keep from using it!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 21, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Currently "storing" some *NCR18650GA *in my TM16vn. I want to see what the parasitic drain is like in real life - not measured on a DMM (even if that technically results in the same thing). Only 3 days in but they're holding at the initial charge of 4.10v. We'll see how long I can keep from using it!



Your above reads like how I quit smoking back in 1970. I carried a pack of smokes in my shirt pocket and if I needed a cigarette that bad, I wasn't allowed to bum a smoke and had to admit personal defeat by opening the pack. Now? Now I'm sixty-two, fat, old, bald, can't eat sugar/starch, drink bourbon/beer, smoke cigars or fool around. I guess quitting cigarettes didn't go so well.  

The point, you have a modded TM16vn and you're using it to test for a parasitic drain? ???


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 21, 2015)

Mark,

You're Sick!

That's Flashlight Abuse if I've ever seen it.

Come on man - A quick little shot never hurt anyone
-Chuck


----------



## markr6 (Jul 21, 2015)

Haha I know. I just heard high drain in reports from several Nitecore models and that always shied me away from them. I'm hoping that is not the case here since I really like this light. As long as it's not HORRIBLE, I'll deal with it and topping them off. I have an EA4 that drains eneloops in a matter of a week!


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 21, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Haha I know. I just heard high drain in reports from several Nitecore models and that always shied me away from them. I'm hoping that is not the case here since I really like this light. As long as it's not HORRIBLE, I'll deal with it and topping them off. I have an EA4 that drains eneloops in a matter of a week!


Just sitting on standby? I have an EA4W with lithium primaries that has sat in my BOB for over six months and they are still just as fresh as when I put them in. I put it on electronic standby, but don't physically lock it out. 
I am betting that your eneloops are not LSD, and you are being bitten just as much if not more by the quicker drain of a regular NiMH than by the standby drain.


----------



## ilikesnowflakes (Jul 21, 2015)

I just got myself one of these flashlights. The thing is killer. It lit up half of the local park I take my walks at and it is a big park! Got so many wow, that is bright! On my walk and I've only just taken it out once! Have to say though, the flashlight does get pretty warm. If you want to use it in 90°F+ places, you can forget about it. I took it into the attic of my house and the thing almost burned my hand after 5 minutes. Also there is a quite a hot spot on the flashlight. Might become some of an issue in photography. Wish Nitecore would design a diffuser for this.


----------



## HEDP (Jul 22, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> Just sitting on standby? I have an EA4W with lithium primaries that has sat in my BOB for over six months and they are still just as fresh as when I put them in. I put it on electronic standby, but don't physically lock it out.
> I am betting that your eneloops are not LSD, and you are being bitten just as much if not more by the quicker drain of a regular NiMH than by the standby drain.






How do you turn on electronic standby?


----------



## Flashy808 (Jul 22, 2015)

HEDP said:


> How do you turn on electronic standby?



I think what he means is electronic lockout if you want to know more I found this video specifically on lockout mode (didn't watch the full vid so not quite sure whether it's what you want):

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I7gq8i8Zqw0


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 22, 2015)

ilikesnowflakes said:


> I just got myself one of these flashlights. The thing is killer. It lit up half of the local park I take my walks at and it is a big park! Got so many wow, that is bright! On my walk and I've only just taken it out once! Have to say though, the flashlight does get pretty warm. If you want to use it in 90°F+ places, you can forget about it. I took it into the attic of my house and the thing almost burned my hand after 5 minutes. Also there is a quite a hot spot on the flashlight. Might become some of an issue in photography. Wish Nitecore would design a diffuser for this.



Yes, agreed. This is an amazing light. But my experience, the light ran warm, not hot. The ambient air temperature was in the 80s and after ten minutes, I would characterize the head of the light to be warm, not hot. Based on your experience, what say you? Are you writing about out the front of the light or the side of the light's head?


----------



## hazard2036 (Jul 22, 2015)

hey people i was scrolling through gearbest.com and they have the tm16 for $118.50 from what is said here that is cheap? i want one but the aussie dollar is still low to us dollar the link is here... www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_198235.html 
should i buy one?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 22, 2015)

hazard2036 said:


> hey people i was scrolling through gearbest.com and they have the tm16 for $118.50 from what is said here that is cheap? i want one but the aussie dollar is still low to us dollar the link is here... www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_198235.html
> should i buy one?




That is a good price, for sure. As to whether or not you should buy it, that is up to you. Do you have a use for it?


----------



## easilyled (Jul 22, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Yes, agreed. This is an amazing light. But my experience, the light ran warm, not hot. The ambient air temperature was in the 80s and after ten minutes, I would characterize the head of the light to be warm, not hot. Based on your experience, what say you? Are you writing about out the front of the light or the side of the light's head?



Maybe the clue is in the user-name. If he likes snowflakes, he's going to find anything else hot in comparison. :naughty:


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 22, 2015)

easilyled said:


> If he likes snowflakes, he's going to find anything else hot in comparison. :naughty:



...chuckle.


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 22, 2015)

hazard2036 said:


> hey people i was scrolling through gearbest.com and they have the tm16 for $118.50 from what is said here that is cheap? i want one but the aussie dollar is still low to us dollar the link is here... www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_198235.html
> should i buy one?


Well, you won't find a better price anywhere else. I'm using mine to replace two other lights, a Nitecore TM11 and a Nitecore EA8. After I do some comparison shots, I plan on selling to other two to pay for this one. Such is the life of a flashaholic.

BTW, Welcome to CPF! :welcome:


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 22, 2015)

That's a crazy good price for a light of this quality. I paid $199.00 (USD) for my copy. Even in AUD, it's still a crazy good price.


----------



## Impossible lumens (Jul 22, 2015)

I saw that GB price too. Picked one up even after already getting one for $159.99 elsewhere. Actually picked two up, so up to three of these for about little more than one tm26 full price. Expedited shipping was $8. and 3 days to get here after waiting for them to send it, which is like another three days. Used little neodymium magnets on the + of my flattops to get contact. Not sure if it's the safest but works. No "character" to the tint, just cool. It's ok though this thing really pumps out the light.


----------



## HEDP (Jul 22, 2015)

hazard2036 said:


> hey people i was scrolling through gearbest.com and they have the tm16 for $118.50 from what is said here that is cheap? i want one but the aussie dollar is still low to us dollar the link is here... www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_198235.html
> should i buy one?






Great price! I paid $124 for mine and thought that was a great deal.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 22, 2015)

Those *are* screaming good prices.

I just checked with the GearBest website. The deal is all gone and it's back up to $199.95 (USD). Congratulations to all who got in on the deal.

:thumbsup:


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 23, 2015)

I just received mine and I am glad you guys sold me into it. The user interface is not as bad as I thought. In fact it is quite alright. This thing is bright but I will have to wait till nightfall to see it in action. I paid 149 plus shipping from Andrew and Amanda during the one day sale but realized I could have gotten it even cheaper from hkequipment. Whatever... Most importantly now I can play with this monster. Surprisingly it is quite light.

Now looking for a keychain to mount this on....


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 23, 2015)

If you can get that sucker in your pocket, then by all means put it on a keychain. Just don't try one of those retractable ones that goes on your belt. The first time you let go of the TM16 it would probably rip that chain right off of the hub inside and you will have participated in an involuntary 1.5 meter drop test!


----------



## Flashy808 (Jul 23, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> If you can get that sucker in your pocket, then by all means put it on a keychain. Just don't try one of those retractable ones that goes on your belt. The first time you let go of the TM16 it would probably rip that chain right off of the hub inside and you will have participated in an involuntary 1.5 meter drop test!



Lol, now that I think about it keychains can stick with keychain flashlights!
But for now random drop tests are good.....


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 23, 2015)

I am sure this light could survive a drop test, but I am not so sure if the glass would.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 23, 2015)

This is VERY lightweight for its size, but with batteries...this thing would fall HARD! The first time I drop it, if ever, will be in slow motion for sure. _NOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo _*BANG!*


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 23, 2015)

markr6 said:


> _NOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo _*BANG!*



.........:mecry:


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 23, 2015)

markr6 said:


> This is VERY lightweight for its size, but with batteries...this thing would fall HARD! The first time I drop it, if ever, will be in slow motion for sure. _NOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo _*BANG!*


Your mind goes into hyperdrive and your eyes fixated on the falling light, every millisecond an eternity and every decibel magnified a hundred times when it hit the ground. THUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUD!!!! LMAO!


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 23, 2015)

Just came back from my night walk. I don't usually do this but out of curiosity I had it running at full output. It ran definitely for more than 10 minutes and it never got too hot to hold. Very warm yes, but never near burning, and I am on a humid and windless night in a tropical climate. I was walking around and waiting for the light to cut down on the output but I didn't seem to notice it. Maybe it did cut down output but because the beam was swaying around as I was walking I may have missed it. Does this thing step down, or does it gradually dim down?

Nitecore's claimed 700 meters throw seems quite accurate but depending on what I shined it on. Lighter objects reflect light whereas darker objects absorb light. Shining on white walled buildings I am definitely able to see some illumination near the 700 meters distance, not much of an illumination but enough to make out shapes. Shining on tree line even 400 meters away I don't see much except some lights reflected off the lighter colored trunks and branches. The dark green leaves seems to absorb every photon that hits them.


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 23, 2015)

I would say that this is typical of any light.

The ANSI rating is only for .25 lumens, but then it does provide a level playing ground.

Only you/we can decide what is enough lumens for what you/we need/want to see.

It's all about the math of Sales or Useability

The formulas are very simple, being based on the inverse squared law - Look it up.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 23, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Shining on tree line even 400 meters away I don't see much except some lights reflected off the lighter colored trunks and branches. The dark green leaves seems to absorb every photon that hits them.


That's what leaves do. Absorb photons and use the energy to make food. Just think of all the trees that got a midnight snack because you shone your portable sun on their leaves for a few minutes.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 23, 2015)

Here are some iPhone beam shots done on the iPhone 6.

*Building about a 100 meters away.*

Control Shot













*Building about 200 meters away.*

Control Shot












*Building about 600 meters away.*

Control Shot












*Tree line about 100 meters away. Smaller trees in front about 20 meters away.*

Control Shot


----------



## ven (Jul 23, 2015)

Awesome pics pjandyho:kewlpics: thanks for sharing


----------



## magcharger101 (Jul 23, 2015)

Any recommendations on batteries for this light. Im wanting to stay with botton top cause i got several lights that wont work with flat tops. Im needing 10 or so batteries.


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 23, 2015)

Where are you located- Just what country? - That really means a lot.

Thank you,
-Chuck


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 23, 2015)

I purchased high drain Orbtronic, 3400mAh, 18650s for our TM16. Similar batteries can be found for about twenty bucks cheaper. For lesser lights, I used protected, cheapie 18650s. For the price, I'm quite happy with the results of the ****fire series of protected batteries.

"18650 NCR18650B button top"


----------



## magcharger101 (Jul 23, 2015)

Im in florida


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 23, 2015)

Florida? - So am I.

Try:mtnelectronics.com

Always only the good stuff!
-Chuck


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 23, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> I purchased high drain Orbtronic, 3400mAh, 18650s for our TM16. Similar batteries can be found for about twenty bucks cheaper. For lesser lights, I used protected, cheapie 18650s. For the price, I'm quite happy with the results of the ****fire series of protected batteries.
> 
> "18650 NCR18650B button top"


Tight on a dime now, will bite in time. 

XXXXFire usually equals sudden darkness or fffFFFOOOOMMMMmmm.

You don't get to pick which result. 

Have a great day.☺


----------



## markr6 (Jul 23, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> Florida? - So am I.
> 
> Try:mtnelectronics.com
> 
> ...



+1. NCR18650GA for under $9ea. Done!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 23, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Tight on a dime now, will bite in time.
> 
> XXXXFire usually equals sudden darkness or fffFFFOOOOMMMMmmm.
> 
> ...



Nicely done.  Not arguing, after five years, I've never had a reason to curse any of the ****Fire batteries I've purchased. Had to toss a couple of dead ones and that's it.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 23, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Nicely done. Not arguing, after five years, I've never had a reason to curse any of the ****Fire batteries I've purchased. Had to toss a couple of dead ones, that's it.


Next time you go buy your lottery tickets, I should PayPal you a buck or two, I want in on your luck sir ☺


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 23, 2015)

+1!

-Chuck,


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 23, 2015)

.....


----------



## akhyar (Jul 24, 2015)

It's back to $118 for a limited time at the usual place


----------



## billcushman (Jul 24, 2015)

I measured the central spot intensity of my TM16 at a distance of 5 meters using an Extech EA33. It delivered 125000 candela, meeting it's specified output. The TM16 weighs 701 grams using four Olight 3400mAh 18650 batteries. The battery must have a button top that projects beyond the body. EagleTac 3400mAh batteries I have would not work because the button top did not project enough. These batteries were over a year old, perhaps they have changed recent production.


----------



## xed888 (Jul 24, 2015)

billcushman said:


> I measured the central spot intensity of my TM16 at a distance of 5 meters using an Extech EA33. It delivered 125000 candela, meeting it's specified output. The TM16 weighs 701 grams using four Olight 3400mAh 18650 batteries. The battery must have a button top that projects beyond the body. EagleTac 3400mAh batteries I have would not work because the button top did not project enough. These batteries were over a year old, perhaps they have changed recent production.


Thanks for the confirmation. Were you able to determine the lumens?


----------



## keithallenlaw (Jul 25, 2015)

What would cause one of the four emitters to fade away much faster than the 
other three when powering off? I cant help notice this when I power down
my TM16. Should I be concerned? Weak LED? This is my 1st multi emitter 
light. -keith


----------



## Bruno28 (Jul 25, 2015)

keithallenlaw said:


> What would cause one of the four emitters to fade away much faster than the
> other three when powering off? I cant help notice this when I power down
> my TM16. Should I be concerned? Weak LED? This is my 1st multi emitter
> light. -keith


on my tm16 two xml fade quicker then the other two. I noticed that too.


----------



## keithallenlaw (Jul 26, 2015)

Bruno28 said:


> on my tm16 two xml fade quicker then the other two. I noticed that too.




Hopefully that's not a bad thing.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 26, 2015)

keithallenlaw said:


> What would cause one of the four emitters to fade away much faster than the
> other three when powering off? I cant help notice this when I power down
> my TM16. Should I be concerned? Weak LED? This is my 1st multi emitter
> light. -keith


Mine on the other hand has one emitter fading slower then the other three. I think it's normal and nothing to be of worry. I was wondering if the one that fades away last could be a more efficient emitter? Or it could be a way the current was ran? Doesn't bother me but I do notice it.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 26, 2015)

Same here. I figured it was because I have two 4000K and two 5000K emitters, but that doesn't sound like the case. I noticed this fade in other lights, but it's much less obvious (SC600w)


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 26, 2015)

FWIW, our single LED EC4 fades when turned off. Maybe fading issues are a normal part of being a LED. ???

Does a LED have normal capacitance characteristics? Is this fade due to the PCB having capacitors onboard?


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 26, 2015)

I think the discussion is not about LEDs fading off when turned off but rather about some taking a longer time than others to fade off in the 4 LEDs built into the TM16.


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 26, 2015)

One of the photos on the Nitecore webpage shows some rather large inductors on a driver board. I would hazard a guess that they all don't drain at the same rate. As well, remember that there are phosphors involved in the emitters themselves. If some of the phosphors take longer to decay than others, that too could make a difference. Add the two together and it is easy to see there could be noticeable differences in fading.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 26, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> One of the photos on the Nitecore webpage shows some rather large inductors on a driver board. I would hazard a guess that they all don't drain at the same rate. As well, remember that there are phosphors involved in the emitters themselves. If some of the phosphors take longer to decay than others, that too could make a difference. Add the two together and it is easy to see there could be noticeable differences in fading.


This explanation sounds logical. Meanwhile guys, this light may be expensive by laymen standards but in the flashaholic world it is a small price to pay for such an awesome output. I say, don't worry about this and enjoy the light all you can, because it really is a non-issue.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 26, 2015)

FYI: I've been checking my NCR18650GA batteries every day for a week now. Charged to 4.11v initially (actually dropped to 4.10v if I kept the DMM on it for a few seconds). Every other day, including a week later (today), they're still at 4.10v. So not any crazy drain like my EA4w. Awesome light!!!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 26, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> I think the discussion is not about LEDs fading off when turned off but rather about some taking a longer time than others to fade off in the 4 LEDs built into the TM16.



I'll check our copy of the TM16 and see what I can see.

I checked our TM16 and perspective wise, the top two LEDs took longer to fade than the bottom two. Could it simply be a case of LEDs cooling down at different rates of temperature decay? All four faded to zero in a few seconds.

Disclosure: I have no idea how any of this works other than you put batteries in one end and light comes out the other.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 27, 2015)

markr6 said:


> FYI: I've been checking my NCR18650GA batteries every day for a week now. Charged to 4.11v initially (actually dropped to 4.10v if I kept the DMM on it for a few seconds). Every other day, including a week later (today), they're still at 4.10v. So not any crazy drain like my EA4w. Awesome light!!!


Thanks for doing this. Putting aside your new toy for the test just so we all will benefit from the knowledge.



Parrot Quack said:


> I'll check our copy of the TM16 and see what I can see.
> 
> I checked our TM16 and perspective wise, the top two LEDs took longer to fade than the bottom two. Could it simply be a case of LEDs cooling down at different rates of temperature decay? All four faded to zero in a few seconds.
> 
> Disclosure: I have no idea how any of this works other than you put batteries in one end and light comes out the other.


Seems to be the case. So it's quite normal actually.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 27, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> I checked our TM16 and perspective wise, the top two LEDs took longer to fade than the bottom two. Could it simply be a case of LEDs cooling down at different rates of temperature decay? All four faded to zero in a few seconds.



It may seem logical, but this is DEFINITELY not the case. LEDs can be turned on and off extremely rapidly - literally millions or possibly even billions of times per second. There is no delay at all due to a "cooling off" period. This is a sign that Nitecore's circuit does not cut off cleanly, not any inherent property of the LEDs. I don't know exactly what causes the differential fade, and it may not be a problem, but it is another sign that Nitecore's engineers took the lazy route with circuit design. Don't misunderstand me...I am overall a big fan of Nitecore, and I should be getting my own TM16 today or tomorrow. But this is not "normal" behavior for an LED. It does bug me that Nitecore does things like this (and parasitic drain is a big issue with some of their lights), because the feature set they offer on some of their lights is great...they really do seem to innovate more than many other companies.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 27, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> It may seem logical, but this is DEFINITELY not the case.



Thanks. Maybe some sort of lagging (energy bleeding off into the power circuit) capacitor issue?

(I'm guessing here)

Oh, and I found that Cree makes 4000lm LEDs. Now I just need for Nitecore to marry four of them into one flashlight head.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just a little update. I decided to swap out the two 4000K emitters on my TM16 to 5000K so I will now have all four 5000K. It was just a bit too warm, especially on lower levels. Also greenish-yellow too. I'm excited to see the end result! I'm all about 5000°K lately. Perfect compromise if you had to choose just one CCT.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 28, 2015)

Another sign that NiteCore engineers took the lazy route? I don't know myself but this flashlight has a lot to offer for not that much money. It is curious to see some vendors offering the TM16 on sale, so soon from its initial release. What does that mean?



thedoc007 said:


> It may seem logical, but this is DEFINITELY not the case. LEDs can be turned on and off extremely rapidly - literally millions or possibly even billions of times per second. There is no delay at all due to a "cooling off" period. This is a sign that Nitecore's circuit does not cut off cleanly, not any inherent property of the LEDs. I don't know exactly what causes the differential fade, and it may not be a problem, but it is another sign that Nitecore's engineers took the lazy route with circuit design. Don't misunderstand me...I am overall a big fan of Nitecore, and I should be getting my own TM16 today or tomorrow. But this is not "normal" behavior for an LED. It does bug me that Nitecore does things like this (and parasitic drain is a big issue with some of their lights), because the feature set they offer on some of their lights is great...they really do seem to innovate more than many other companies.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Oh, and I found that Cree makes 4000lm LEDs. Now I just need for Nitecore to marry four of them into one flashlight head.



Check out the Acebeam K60. Just over 5000 lumens from a single XHP-70 (in a production light)!

Also, this - multi-emitter XHP-70 has been done in a spectacular way:

*Fenix Tk75vn77 DriverVNX2*
Sony vtc5
[email protected] turn on
[email protected] 30 sec
15697 high
5428 mid
63 low
Candela - 11,000

No throw to speak of, but man, that is a LOT of light.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 28, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> It is curious to see some vendors offering the TM16 on sale, so soon from its initial release. What does that mean?



I thought that too, but then I though about so many other retailers tricks...Kohl's is one that comes to mind. A pair of Dockers dress pants MSRP $72...on SALE for $32.99!! Yeah right, where did that $72 come from? Out of thin air!

I think ~$150 is a reasonable price. They probably looked at the competition and said, sure. If $125 still gets a decent profit, it will only attract that many more people to get a "great deal"


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 28, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I thought that too, but then I though about so many other retailers tricks...Kohl's is one that comes to mind. A pair of Dockers dress pants MSRP $72...on SALE for $32.99!! Yeah right, where did that $72 come from? Out of thin air!
> 
> I think ~$150 is a reasonable price. They probably looked at the competition and said, sure. If $125 still gets a decent profit, it will only attract that many more people to get a "great deal"


It is also a good way to get your sales numbers up so you keep or better your discount level from the manufacturer.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Check out the Acebeam K60. Just over 5000 lumens from a single XHP-70 (in a production light)!
> 
> Also, this - multi-emitter XHP-70 has been done in a spectacular way:



Thanks for the suggestion. I'm wanting 12000lm in a light much like the Nitecore TM16 with a bit more throw. For a thrower, I'm looking at the ThruNite TN32 @ $165.95 with 240,000 CD. At some $700.00+ (USD) per custom unit, the custom "vn" models are a bit too pricey for my wallet's (wife's) taste.

The custom light you recommended must put out an insane amount of out-the-front light. In post #13, Vinh posts that he clocked it at twenty-thousand OTF lumens. And yes, you're right, that's some flashlight.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 28, 2015)

I seriously looked at the K60...over and over again. But I liked the side switch of the TM16 better, especially on a light of this size which you are most likely holding with your thumb right where the switch is located. Completely one-handed operation.

The only problem is, I really don't have a use for this thrower!! But it's a keeper


----------



## Aj37 (Jul 28, 2015)

I received my TM16 from Banggood a few weeks ago since GearBest didn't have their stock in yet. I missed out on the great sale prices and paid the full price of $200 USD, which in my opinion is still well worth it. I was in a bit of a hurry to get this light for a camping trip and Banggood was able to ship within 24 hours and took about a week to arrive with expedited shipping. It certainly didn't disappoint on the camping trip and came in very handy many times. It sure provided me with a sense of comfort when nature called in the middle of the night, having the ability of turning night into day!

I read some of the posts about the emitters dimming at different rates when the light is turned off, however I don't notice this with mine. I tested it a few times on different brightness levels and they all seem to dim at the same rate. I'm not sure why there would be variations to this.

I'm using Efest purple 3100mAh nipple top batteries which apparently have a 20 amp discharge. I'm not sure how accurate this is but so far they are performing very well. I get a good solid hour out of them on turbo and they don't get very warm. They fit very well in the light and I'm able to mechanically lock out the power with a couple of twists of the tail. I've been using Efest batteries for a long time in e-cigs and have always had good results. Does anyone know if there is a chemistry difference between these batteries and the Nitecore batteries? These are marked as LI-MN batteries. Is there a difference in performance?


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

markr6 said:


> The only problem is, I really don't have a use for this thrower!! But it's a keeper



Oh what? And now I'm to believe that you've forgotten how to play with flashlights?

For nighttime forest walks, I love this light as I literally live in the forests of Northern California. Not arguing, in my ignorant understanding, I see this light as both floody and thrower. If necessary, I keep an EC4 in my pocket to be used as an auxiliary light and daily use the EC4 at night as a candle. Works a treat and I don't get blinded (night vision) by a flood of light at night when I wake-up and need to find the refrigerator to get some water.

(I've read, and I'm sure everybody else has; two lights equals one light and one light equals zero lights as the flashlights go out in Georgia.)


----------



## markr6 (Jul 28, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Oh what? And now I'm to believe that you've forgotten how to play with flashlights?
> 
> For nighttime forest walks, I love this light as I literally live in the forests of Northern California. Not arguing, in my ignorant understanding, I see this light as both floody and thrower. If necessary, I keep an EC4 in my pocket to be used as an auxiliary light and daily use the EC4 at night as a candle. Works a treat and I don't get blinded (night vision) by a flood of light at night when I wake-up and need to find the refrigerator to get some water.
> 
> (I've read, and I'm sure everybody else has; two lights equals one light and one light equals zero lights as the flashlights go out in Georgia.)



Well, I live in a neighborhood so there's no big distances to light up in my yard. Obviously too big and heavy for backpacking (prefer floody for that anyway). Pretty good for kayaking I guess, but I only do that on summer weekends and don't NEED to see anything on the woodsy shore...but it's fun. Other than that, it's simply overkill. Wish I had a 1/4-mile deep back yard with some wildlife running around. Man, I need to move so I can use this light


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Well, I live in a neighborhood so there's no big distances to light up in my yard.



That's so sad to read.  When working, we lived in a residential neighborhood: Cambrian area of San Jose, CA. Now retired to the mountains.



> Obviously too big and heavy for backpacking (prefer floody for that anyway). Pretty good for kayaking I guess, but I only do that on summer weekends and don't NEED to see anything on the woodsy shore...but it's fun. Other than that, it's simply overkill. Wish I had a 1/4-mile deep back yard with some wildlife running around. Man, I need to move so I can use this light



My adult step-son and adult step-grandson are coming by in about a week and I'm hoping to talk them into a nighttime walk in the woods. Unfortunately, so far, all that seems to catch the attention of the flashlight's beam, is the occasional feral cat but with lots of flashlights and freshly charged 18650s, it should be fun.

I'm not a backpacker and because of the compact size of the TM16, it didn't occur to me that the TM16 was too big for backpacking. I do know that when it comes to carrying stuff on your back, weight and size makes a huge backpacking difference. Nighttime kayaking sounds like a blast. And doing so with a strong thrower like a ThruNite TN32, would make doing so that much more fun. Maybe hang the head of the flashlight, just below the surface of the water and do some night fishing. Is night fishing with a sub-surface light legal? I don't fish so I have to ask. I don't want you to think I'm trying to get you in trouble with the game wardens.


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 28, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> (I've read, and I'm sure everybody else has; two lights equals one light and one light equals zero lights as the flashlights go out in Georgia.)


Bad pun! Bad, bad pun! But a good one. Let's see how many catch it.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

...

Reba promises not to hunt me down.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 12, 2015)

Just watched Marshall's (Going Gear) review on this. Great review as always and he really seemed to like it.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 12, 2015)

I checked out Going Gear's website and didn't find any TM16 reviews. Boo-hoo me. Do you have a link I can use? TIA.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 12, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> I checked out Going Gear's website and didn't find any TM16 reviews. Boo-hoo me. Do you have a link I can use? TIA.



Try this for the "extended review" : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzkk02Ljwjw

There's also a shorter quick review which you'll probably see somewhere when watching this one.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 12, 2015)

WTH. I want one......oh, wait, I already have one. 

Thanks again for the link.


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 12, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> WTH. I want one......oh, wait, I already have one.


WTH, get another one. That way you get the excitement of opening it up again for the first time. They're cheap, kinda.


----------



## Flashy808 (Aug 12, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> WTH, get another one. That way you get the excitement of opening it up again for the first time. They're cheap, kinda.



Ahaha I'm already struggling in getting a $60 flashlight if only I could get this wahhh. Maybe I'll keep this on my Christmas Wishlist.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 12, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> WTH, get another one. That way you get the excitement of opening it up again for the first time. They're cheap, kinda.



....


----------



## keithallenlaw (Aug 14, 2015)

I wonder if Selfbuilt plans on doing a review with this torch?


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 14, 2015)

keithallenlaw said:


> I wonder if Selfbuilt plans on doing a review with this torch?



He definitely does. He said in another thread that the review should be up inside a couple weeks.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 15, 2015)

My hat's off to Selfbuilt for all of his personal effort that it takes to do just one of these reviews. Wow! A lot of effort.

In my opinion, the TM16 is a sweet light.


----------



## keithallenlaw (Aug 15, 2015)

Goody goody. 

I bought several lights based on his review, but, I just couldn't wait on the TM 16.
Very curious to see if I should have waited. :shrug:



thedoc007 said:


> He definitely does. He said in another thread that the review should be up inside a couple weeks.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 15, 2015)

"The proof is in the pudding." What do "YOU" think when you go into the dark and turn the light on? Do "YOU" feel as if you threw your money away? Do "YOU" wish you had waited?

FWIW, I'm very happy with my TM16.


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 15, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> "The proof is in the pudding." What do "YOU" think when you go into the dark and turn the light on? Do "YOU" feel as if you threw your money away? Do "YOU" wish you had waited?
> 
> FWIW, I'm very happy with my TM16.


There is always going to be something Newer, Brighter, Smaller, Cheaper! If you wait for that you will wind up never getting anything. The important fact is when is it good enough, bright enough, cheap enough to justify right now? If you can do that, then get it. Hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## chuckhov (Aug 15, 2015)

If you think that you want one of these, just wait a while... Soon there will be something that you want Even More!

If on the other hand, you have no light...

Then, I'd say that you are in really bad shape
-Chuck


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 16, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> If you think that you want one of these, just wait a while... Soon there will be something that you want Even More!
> 
> If on the other hand, you have no light...
> 
> Then, I'd say that you are in really bad shape



I told you not to go in that cave. :wave:


----------



## JoeSW (Aug 20, 2015)

I received my TM16 2 weeks ago, but it had been sitting there waiting for the Olight 18650 3400mAh batteries and VP4 charger I bought from GB during a sale. So I finally received the batteries and charger last night (I think they went on a Scandinavian tour courtesy of Sweden Post). Popped the batteries in the charger and left them overnight to charge. This morning the VP4 charger showed 4.18V on the batteries (is this normal?) and I was so excited to finally power up my TM16!

Since it was still before sunrise, I switched off the lights in the room and pressed the button on the flashlight and wham!!! Woah!!! What a light!!!!! This thing causes me to have temporary night blindness after turning off Turbo mode inside the house! I lit up some trees outside the house and this Monster shines!!!

I had some problems activating the S.O.S and beacon mode but eventually managed to do so. I think the button presses are slightly longer to activate these from strobe compared to my MH20.

So far I am very happy with this light. It fits well in my hands, the buttons are at the right location and it can supply tons of light!

PS my plumber came over to the house this week, when he saw my 6D Maglite with a 220lm(?) LED bulb he commented that it was a great light. Obviously he hasn't seen the MH20 or TM16....... Hahaha!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 20, 2015)

Congratulations. Enjoy as there's nothing tiny about this monster. Woo-hoo! Now this is a flashlight. :wave:

FWIW, I find the TM16 pairs very nice with the EC4 and a HC90 headlamp. I am smittened by these three lights.

-------------------------------------------------------

In response to your question, I have a NiteCore D4 charger and it finishes the batteries off at 4.2V. I have no idea what is normal, not normal or acceptable. My limited understanding, batteries should be finished off at 4.2V.


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 20, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> In response to your question, I have a NiteCore D4 charger and it finishes the batteries off at 4.2V. I have no idea what is normal, not normal or acceptable. My limited understanding, batteries should be finished off at 4.2V.


What does the voltmeter in the TM16 say when you put the cells in? Remember, both the TM16 and the charger are accurate to ± 0.1 v, so 4.18 could really be 4.19 in reality. Also, I remember reading somewhere that as soon as the charging stops, a Li-Ion will drop from 4.2 to around 4.18, so either or both could be the reason for your readings.


----------



## JoeSW (Aug 20, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Congratulations. Enjoy as there's nothing tiny about this monster. Woo-hoo! Now this is a flashlight. :wave:
> 
> FWIW, I find the TM16 pairs very nice with the EC4 and a HC90 headlamp. I am smittened by these three lights.
> 
> ...



I think it's pretty small for the amount of light it can output. That said, the Noctigon Meteor is even smaller. I'm kinda eyeing that one too, but can't really justify the purchase.

Yes, we all know you are a Nitecore fanboy! I am too in a way. My MH20 is my EDC and I have a Tube light coming in soon. I was considering the HC90, but I think I want to try other brands before buying yet another Nitecore. That said the Nitecore design is quite appealing to me, compared to Fenix. This is very subjective though.

If it shows 4.18V it's fine with me. Even my hi-end Lipo charger doesn't get is exactly right for all cells. From the charging graphs in the VP4 review it does show a slight voltage drop once it has finished charging.


----------



## JoeSW (Aug 20, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> What does the voltmeter in the TM16 say when you put the cells in? Remember, both the TM16 and the charger are accurate to ± 0.1 v, so 4.18 could really be 4.19 in reality. Also, I remember reading somewhere that as soon as the charging stops, a Li-Ion will drop from 4.2 to around 4.18, so either or both could be the reason for your readings.



The build-in voltmeter showed 4.2V, so actually that could be 4.1V if the stated accuary is 0.1V. I did measure the cells using a cheapo multi-meter and it showed 4.15V. But I definitely don't trust this multimeter to be very accurate.

A bit off topic, I did measure a Nitecore NL189 after charging it using my MH20, and it showed 4.189V using a Fluke multimeter. I'm pretty happy with that result.

Anyway, to me it's not a big deal if the VP4 stops at 4.18V, as long as it doesn't overcharge the cells. I will check if it actually reaches 4.2V right before charging ends.


----------



## keithallenlaw (Aug 20, 2015)

My Nitecore D4 shows 4.20v, but when I test them with a craftsman voltmeter they show 4.18. The light
shows 4.1v since it rounds down like my EA11. 



JoeSW said:


> This morning the VP4 charger showed 4.18V on the batteries (is this normal?)


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 20, 2015)

JoeSW said:


> I think it's pretty small for the amount of light it can output.



My apologies. The implication was, there's nothing tiny about it's output. I have one and when I use the TM16 on high or turbo, in my case, I find it has a huge smile factor.

I won't hesitate to recommend the HC90. Why? Because it has such a natural beam spread. The HC90 is the type of light one appreciates when they turn the light off, not when they turn the light on. The point, I see no reason to try another headlamp other than you're wanting to try another light, just to try another light.



> That said, the Noctigon Meteor is even smaller. I'm kinda eyeing that one too, but can't really justify the purchase.



The TM16 has 122,500 cds vs up to 70,000 cds for the Noctigon. Which makes the TM16 both a flooder and a thrower. Based on specifications I bet the Noctigon is a better flooder. As to a thrower, with 240,000 cd, I'm looking to add a ThruNite TN36.


----------



## JoeSW (Aug 20, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> My apologies. The implication was, there's nothing tiny about it's output. I have one and when I use the TM16 on high or turbo, in my case, I find it has a huge smile factor.
> 
> I won't hesitate to recommend the HC90. Why? Because it has such a natural beam spread. The HC90 is the type of light one appreciates when they turn the light off, not when they turn the light on. The point, I see no reason to try another headlamp other than you're wanting to try another light, just to try another light.
> 
> ...



That's what I thought too! But then I saw these beamshots: http://m4dm4x.com/2015/07/20/beamshots/

He has quite a good review of the TM16 too: http://m4dm4x.com/2015/07/16/review-nitecore-tm16-part-1/ and here: http://m4dm4x.com/2015/07/27/tm16-last-tests/

It's a bummer the TM16 doesn't have an aluminium reflector.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 21, 2015)

JoeSW said:


> That's what I thought too! But then I saw these beamshots:...



I went all over the information you linked to but it was far too much info for me to knit together into a useful form. I'm not sure what you're thoughtfully trying to share with all the links, beam shots and tech information.

How much would an aluminum reflector add to the price of the TM16? Any ideas on reflector costs?

For me, my smile (happiness) is the deciding factor. Personally, at night, my eyes are only good for the first few hundred yards. After that, other than discernible movement, things are too small to be of much visual use. So, regarding flooders and throwers, at >300yds, unless I have a spotter, I'm SOL.


----------



## fulabeer (Sep 27, 2015)

I recently bought the TM16 from Gearbest, taking advantage of their super low price. I actually paid a little more to order from their EU warehouse (i'm UK based), as it saves problems with customs and duties at delivery. (not to mention the month(s) long wait from China)

The torch arrived within a few days, but like some on here, i had also decided to stump up for some Olight 3400mah 18650's. These were ordered from a UK based seller, who also did a good deal on a Nitecore D4 with 12v car lead.
The total cost delivered was £160. Compare that to the £285 buying from conventional methods meant i felt comfortable with the purchase.

I was originally intent on getting the TM26, but after being fairly happy with my budget Black Shadow Terminator, I decided I wanted something with a bit more throw. The quad bulb Terminator is a great walking torch, with more than enough brightness to light up any trail. It's limitations came from wanting to see further ahead when planning which ridge/paths to take. I kept a small cheap single XML-2 zooming torch in my pocket. This could reach further, but just didn't have the punch/light required.

When I read about the TM16, it seemed it might just be what I was looking for. The price made my mind up to try it!

I cannot stress enough how good this torch is. Some will say it's a "Jack of all trades Master of none". Well that's fine, because that is exactly what I wanted. A flooder for walking, and a thrower for distance work/planning.
I like the idea of OLED displays whilst playing around at home. But outside, I much prefer to keep things simple, and hopefully more reliable. The two button power/mode buttons are absolutely spot on. Within minutes of using them, they were second nature. In use, the setup is just natural. Want more power, press the top button. Want to turn off/on, press the bottom button. Want a dim light (when off) press and hold the bottom button. Want full beam (when off) press and hold the top button. Couldn't be simpler!
I have yet to need the strobe/SOS feature of any torch. But I found I do like the beacon, and it may come in handy when walking in groups to mark where we are. (without draining the batteries to much)
I found the firefly mode to be perfect. The other power settings are well spaced, and I would imagine they will be selected on how long I expect/need the torch to run.
Full power is astonishing. It is the brightest torch I have personally seen. As mentioned, it floods and throws at the same time, so you are just struck with a feeling of daylight ahead!

A couple of things worth mentioning, first it is not a light torch. I've seen a few people say they are surprised how light it is. I can only assume they mean compared to other torch's with similar power/throw.
Second is how hot it gets. Running at full power generates a lot of heat, and maybe because the heat sinking is doing it's job the torch does get hot. This heat spreads right down to the tail cap. (Great on a cold night though)
I feel it is all the torch I will ever need. In fact, I have stopped looking at bigger brighter torches, and now need to concentrate on finding a smaller/lighter compact/pocket torch for less demanding tasks!

Not many products these days do what they say on the box. I'm glad to say that I feel this product does. It is a simple no fuss torch, that is very flexible...oh and powerful!


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 27, 2015)

If you would like a holster for that wonderful light, HKEquipment sells an Acebeam holster on Ebay for around $17 USD that works just fine. It has a fixed belt loop, a Velcro MOLLE strap, and a D-ring as choices for mounting, and a large velcroed flap to hold the light. Very sturdy and looks great.


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 27, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> How much would an aluminum reflector add to the price of the TM16? Any ideas on reflector costs?


What is with all the upset about a plastic reflector? Blow molding and silvering a four-lobed plastic reflector is almost a trivial task these days. On the other hand, machining that same reflector in place in the head would take a significant amount of machine time and extra material cost, for very little, if any performance improvement. It can't be a question of thermal mass, as there is more than enough as it is to absorb any heat generated. I know from personal testing that the TM16 does a very good job of transferring any heat generated into the entire body of the light, so any extra mass without an associated radiating surface would make no difference.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 27, 2015)

The question about the price of a polished aluminum reflector, just commenting, has now become moot as currently, I have a TM16.

The question was a question in relationship to a comment that was prior to the question that I asked.


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 27, 2015)

I wasn't pointing that comment at you particularly. It seems like a lot of people think that Nitecore committed a major sin by using a plastic reflector, and I just don't understand why.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 27, 2015)

FWIW, in my unwavering ignorance, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Sep 27, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> I wasn't pointing that comment at you particularly. It seems like a lot of people think that Nitecore committed a major sin by using a plastic reflector, and I just don't understand why.



If Nitecore committed the sin, then they're in the same boat as Fenix. 

The TK 75, the 2900 lumen version also uses a plastic reflector. Seems to be the in thing now a days. 

I'm sure that most people would rather have an aluminum reflector, but at what cost in weight and money? Tell them $20 more for aluminum, and they'll pass.


----------



## twistedraven (Sep 27, 2015)

People want to pay more for their TM16 and they want it to be slightly heavier.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 27, 2015)

The new EC4S is going kill TM16 sales as in my opinion, there's not much visual light difference between 2k lm and 4k lm output. It's noticeable but not much more noticeable. Now I need a 16k lm light with the size characteristics and light pattern of the TM16.

I have an EC4S on order and a TM16 on the shelf so in this case, I'm golden.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Sep 27, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> The new EC4S is going kill the TM16 as in my opinion, there's not much light difference between 2k lm and 4k lm output. It's noticeable but not much more noticeable. Now I need a 16k lm light with the size characteristics and light pattern of the TM16.



You need a MaxaBeam. You know you do.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 27, 2015)

................:naughty:


----------



## Flashy808 (Sep 27, 2015)

Newbie Question About the Reflector: What's the difference between plastic and aluminium reflectors? Is the aluminium one just stronger & heavier or does it reflect more light?

I've been following along with the progress of the new EC4S and just out of curiosity Parrot Quack could you please send some comparison beam shots (whenever you have the time that is ) of the EC4S and the TM16 to see? 

Also I'm not sure it is just me but when you do a jump from 200 lumens to 500 lumens (let's say double) it doesn't seem too much I have a few theories but I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 28, 2015)

Flashy808 said:


> Newbie Question About the Reflector: What's the difference between plastic and aluminium reflectors? Is the aluminium one just stronger & heavier or does it reflect more light?


As far as I can tell, it is the fact that it is plastic. Both should reflect nearly the same amount of light, depending on whether or not the aluminum reflector is silvered as well or just burnished/polished.

The big difference is in the production. Blow molding and silvering a plastic reflector is a trivial and cheap task these days, and only requires that a single cylinder be machined in the aluminum head, a process taking two or three steps and little in the way of consumable tooling, and all of the machined scrap is recycled into new heads. Machining four precision parabolas, on the other hand, requires four separate sets of multiple complex operations, each using several pieces of disposable tooling (I am not saying that the step consumes all of the tool, but that several such tools are used, all of which are disposed of when sufficiently used up, and all at some cost). Obviously, a great deal of aluminum remains in the head, adding to the weight and materials cost of the head, and changing the balance of the light in general. Also, there is no advantage to having that extra material as thermal mass, since the current design does a very good job of transferring the heat to the entire light as is (I know, I tested it).


----------



## Flashy808 (Sep 28, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> As far as I can tell, it is the fact that it is plastic. Both should reflect nearly the same amount of light, depending on whether or not the aluminum reflector is silvered as well or just burnished/polished.
> 
> The big difference is in the production. Blow molding and silvering a plastic reflector is a trivial and cheap task these days, and only requires that a single cylinder be machined in the aluminum head, a process taking two or three steps and little in the way of consumable tooling, and all of the machined scrap is recycled into new heads. Machining four precision parabolas, on the other hand, requires four separate sets of multiple complex operations, each using several pieces of disposable tooling (I am not saying that the step consumes all of the tool, but that several such tools are used, all of which are disposed of when sufficiently used up, and all at some cost). Obviously, a great deal of aluminum remains in the head, adding to the weight and materials cost of the head, and changing the balance of the light in general. Also, there is no advantage to having that extra material as thermal mass, since the current design does a very good job of transferring the heat to the entire light as is (I know, I tested it).



Hm I think I understand where you are coming at especially with your previous posts. Thanks!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 28, 2015)

Flashy808 said:


> I've been following along with the progress of the new EC4S and just out of curiosity Parrot Quack could you please send some comparison beam shots (whenever you have the time that is ) of the EC4S and the TM16 to see?



I'm not setup for posting images and have only a camera-phone at my disposal. In that sense, I'm a mess. If I can, I'll try but no guarantees.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Sep 28, 2015)

Parrot Quack,

Just sign up for a free account with dropbox, google or any of the other free image hosting sites.

Dropbox gives you 2gb free, then if you need or want more, a monthly charge.

And you still do need a MaxaBeam.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 28, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> And you still do need a MaxaBeam.



I'm sure I do but at the price, it's beyond my means so when released, I'll stick with wanting a TM16S as I await for today or tomorrow's arrival of the EC4S.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Sep 28, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> I'm sure I do but at the price, it's beyond my means so when released, I'll stick with wanting a TM16S as I await for today or tomorrow's arrival of the EC4S.



The last one I saw that sold on eBay (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Maxa-Beam-4...Searchlight-/161825076337?hash=item25ad86b471) went for $255 without the battery. The admission charge to the club isn't that high. Need something a little cheaper, try the Nighthunter One. Manual focus, but still a thrower out to 1500 years or so.

Peak Beam folks are top notch for customer service. Between Deb, Matt and Annie, they'll take care of you every step of the way. I picked up a third one a few weeks back, new in wrap for a song. It's been a bad month for light spending with the MB, a Hellfighter 4 and a Hellfire light.

The Maxa Beam will throw further than RemcoM can see.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks. I'm not a pro. Like some here, I'm just an old guy hanging out. Too big and too expensive but a beauty to look at. I'm more of a pocket size, <$200.00 kinda guy and like the TM16 or smaller. The bigger stuff I look at and smile.


----------



## Flashy808 (Sep 28, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> I'm not setup for posting images and have only a camera-phone at my disposal. In that sense, I'm a mess. If I can, I'll try but no guarantees.



Oh that's ok. It was just a suggestion. Btw no need for anything fancy just a general representation of the beams if you decide to do them.

You should definitely consider signing up for a image hosting site it's quite useful on CPF even if you not going to use it often.

As for Maxabeam I've never even heard of it and I think I might go for the Nitecore TM16 over it.


----------



## ven (Sep 29, 2015)

Easiest way mr quack, download the photobucket app to phone, then take pics, upload to your app, post the pic IMG No and the code appears,press go advanced to check the code turns into the pic you want. If it does post reply.............


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 29, 2015)

I sent Parrot a pm showing another way too, not sure PQ has seen it.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks for the thought WarRaven. I'll see what I can come up with.

Just saying, using the EC4S, the beam at two hundred feet is quite wide and useful when compared to the EC4 but when I look past two or three hundred feet the more narrow (focused) EC4 picks up. Past two hundred feet, if one wants a wide field exposure, the TM16 comes into it's own.

Other than my personal opinion of the tint and under two hundred feet, the EC4S, again, in my opinion, for it's size, the EC4S is an excellent every day light.


----------



## Flashy808 (Sep 29, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Other than my personal opinion of the tint and under two hundred feet, the EC4S, again, in my opinion, for it's size, the EC4S is an excellent every day light.



Yeah I was looking for a good 2 18650 EDC light because I wanted better runtimes that's how I came across it. Seems like a good EDC to me, imo.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 30, 2015)

Flashy808 said:


> Yeah I was looking for a good 2 18650 EDC light because I wanted better runtimes that's how I came across it. Seems like a good EDC to me, imo.


I am really puzzled. In almost any given day one 18650 is more than enough to sustain my usage. In fact an 18650 could last me for a couple of weeks if it I use a little here and there. Why would you need 2 x 18650 for EDC? Wouldn't it be too huge to carry around comfortably?


----------



## Flashy808 (Sep 30, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> I am really puzzled. In almost any given day one 18650 is more than enough to sustain my usage. In fact an 18650 could last me for a couple of weeks if it I use a little here and there. Why would you need 2 x 18650 for EDC? Wouldn't it be too huge to carry around comfortably?



I guess it depends on our situation for example if you live in the country like in a field your going to need the big lumens that can throw and run for longer times (so your going to have to compromise) whereas if you're in a city you're probably only going to need the 1 18650. I'm kind of in the middle of the 2 classes and it's just a thought haven't actually bought it... yet?...


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 30, 2015)

Flashy808 said:


> I guess it depends on our situation for example if you live in the country like in a field your going to need the big lumens that can throw and run for longer times (so your going to have to compromise) whereas if you're in a city you're probably only going to need the 1 18650. I'm kind of in the middle of the 2 classes and it's just a thought haven't actually bought it... yet?...


Ahhh! Thanks for the explanation. Haven't thought about this. I live in a country which is bright everywhere so I hardly have a chance to use my lights much. Always wished I need to walk along a dark and dim road just to get home so I could use my lights daily.


----------



## Flashy808 (Oct 1, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Ahhh! Thanks for the explanation. Haven't thought about this. I live in a country which is bright everywhere so I hardly have a chance to use my lights much. Always wished I need to walk along a dark and dim road just to get home so I could use my lights daily.



 No Problem I haven't considered it much too! I also love to consider something like the MH20 (single cell & smaller). 
I'm not sure whether it's silly of me or not to want the dark so I can just scare it off with a click!


----------



## Yno (Oct 30, 2015)

I just received my TM16 yesterday, and I am impressed. So are all the people at work that I showed it to, at least the ones that can still see (just kidding!). I have an Olight M20, M22, and M30, and a bunch of SureFires, and I thought those were pretty bright (they are) but this one surpassed them by quite a bit in the backyard and dark stockroom tests. I have to true purpose for owning it, other than I wanted it, but I guess that is probably understandable for most of the people on this forum. My wife was quite impressed, too. I bought it from Amazon and received a free S&W 100 lumen 2xAA flashlight, so I told here that I had bought us each a present. I gave that to her, and them pulled out the TM16. She cracked up. We had to go out and compare them, but there really is no comparison. This is going to be a really fun toy.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Oct 30, 2015)

Yno said:


> I just received my TM16 yesterday, and I am impressed. So are all the people at work that I showed it to, at least the ones that can still see (just kidding!). My wife was quite impressed, too. I bought it from Amazon and received a free S&W 100 lumen 2xAA flashlight, so I told here that I had bought us each a present. I gave that to her, and them pulled out the TM16. She cracked up. We had to go out and compare them, but there really is no comparison. This is going to be a really fun toy.



Now you need to purchase the new improved TM06S for her. Then purchase yourself a small P12GT for you. 

It never ends............


----------



## markr6 (Oct 30, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> It never ends............



No, it doesn't 

I miss my TM16vn. Who did I sell that to again? I want it back!


----------



## ven (Oct 30, 2015)

markr6 said:


> No, it doesn't
> 
> I miss my TM16vn. Who did I sell that to again? I want it back!




You need to hang on to a light longer:nana: I find sometimes at 1st it maybe does not live up to expectations with UI or feel etc. Spending time, using a good few times to get accustom to not always the best UI often makes a light grow on me(thats me though). The more lights i have with different UI's , the longer sometimes it takes .


----------



## Parrot Quack (Oct 30, 2015)

Maybe a TM16S with 16k lumens........Now that's a light.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 30, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Maybe a TM16S with 16k lumens........Now that's a light.



Nah, I'd need to wear welding gloves and a nomex suit to operate that thing!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Oct 30, 2015)

With the next generation LED, you should be able to hold that thing with just the welding gloves.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Nov 7, 2015)

is there anyone that makes a diffuser cap for this size?


----------



## SeamusORiley (Nov 27, 2015)

SeamusORiley said:


> is there anyone that makes a diffuser cap for this size?




or...

anything that can be fitted or adjusted? 

thanks....

It is a great light. 

I wanted Nitecore TM 26GT, but this was more affordable.


----------



## RobertB (Dec 15, 2015)

JoeSW said:


> Oh BTW, stay away from Fastt*ch, the photo of the TM16 looked dodgy so I check with them and they have confirmed with me that's it's not an authentic Nitecore. Makes you wonder about their other products......
> 
> I'll stay away from that website, no point saving a bit but ending with fake goods.



I've been dealing with FT for close to two years now. When FT lists the product as "authentic", then it is. If they list it as "styled", then it isn't. Either way, the Nitecore TM16 FT sells is authentic. I sent a message via their ticket system, and they confirmed it is indeed authentic. Gearbest is the same kind of chinese seller that FT is, and nobody seems to have an authentic problem ordering from them.


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Dec 15, 2015)

How is the new "gt" different?


----------



## seery (Dec 15, 2015)

BuildingSerenity said:


> How is the new "gt" different?



There should soon be good info on it here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...re-TM16GT-3600-Lumen-1001-Meter-Beam-Distance


----------



## drebels (Dec 16, 2015)

Just bought a TM16 through bgood for $130.. Can't wait till it comes!


----------



## RobertB (Dec 18, 2015)

drebels said:


> Just bought a TM16 through bgood for $130.. Can't wait till it comes!



Who is "bgood" ?


----------



## ven (Dec 18, 2015)

RobertB said:


> Who is "bgood" ?




banggood-chinese online shop


----------



## RobertB (Dec 18, 2015)

ven said:


> banggood-chinese online shop


Thanks. I'm seeing it listed for $199.95. He must have had a coupon code of some sort

edit... USA warehouse $143.12


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Dec 18, 2015)

Are they dumping the TM16 because of the "GT?"


----------



## markr6 (Dec 18, 2015)

BuildingSerenity said:


> Are they dumping the TM16 because of the "GT?"



I'm sure it has at least a little bit to do with that. The TM16 is a great light. I don't look at the GT as a replacement to an obsolete light, rather just another option.


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Dec 18, 2015)

While that is certainly a reasonable perspective, maybe they're looking at the cost of maintaining another item in inventory, with catalog, literature and web support. Dealer displays, etc. Maybe.


----------



## drebels (Dec 18, 2015)

RobertB said:


> Thanks. I'm seeing it listed for $199.95. He must have had a coupon code of some sort
> 
> edit... USA warehouse $143.12



Yeah, I used the coupons they supplied to get it down to $130.00. 

Tracking shows that it'll be delivered tomorrow!!


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Dec 18, 2015)

That makes this a much more attractive deal!

What are you running for batteries?


----------



## RobertB (Dec 18, 2015)

drebels said:


> Yeah, I used the coupons they supplied to get it down to $130.00.
> 
> Tracking shows that it'll be delivered tomorrow!!


 Cool, what's the coupon code? I may go ahead and order one. 

btw, looks like the GT is listing for $300. Battery Junction has them on a two week pre-sale for $249. nitecore hype price?


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Dec 18, 2015)

$100 difference? Hmmm I bet the old TM16 sells out fast.


----------



## drebels (Dec 18, 2015)

RobertB said:


> Cool, what's the coupon code? I may go ahead and order one.
> 
> btw, looks like the GT is listing for $300. Battery Junction has them on a two week pre-sale for $249. nitecore hype price?



I signed up for the newsletter and got it through that.


----------



## RobertB (Dec 18, 2015)

drebels said:


> I signed up for the newsletter and got it through that.



Got it, thanks!


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 18, 2015)

Damn! I had lately lost interest in flashlights and was thinking of selling my very mint TM16 to fund my new knife hobby only to find out that the price had dropped so drastically?


----------



## RobertB (Dec 18, 2015)

drebels said:


> I signed up for the newsletter and got it through that.



Thanks again @drebels Ordered it from the USA warehouse. Total came to $133.12


----------



## RobertB (Dec 18, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Damn! I had lately lost interest in flashlights and was thinking of selling my very mint TM16 to fund my new knife hobby only to find out that the price had dropped so drastically?


Damn, I have a knife hobby too. Now with these flashlights, my wife is going to kill me. Although, next summer when we have our boat out at night, I'll act like we are lost, whip out the TM16 and light up a marker buoy, and say "see, I told you this wasn't a waste of money" lol


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Dec 18, 2015)

This seems like a good deal


----------



## drebels (Dec 18, 2015)

RobertB said:


> Thanks again @drebels Ordered it from the USA warehouse. Total came to $133.12



Nice!


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 18, 2015)

RobertB said:


> Damn, I have a knife hobby too. Now with these flashlights, my wife is going to kill me. Although, next summer when we have our boat out at night, I'll act like we are lost, whip out the TM16 and light up a marker buoy, and say "see, I told you this wasn't a waste of money" lol


Mine have already gotten used to my lights and is occasionally telling me she likes some of my titanium, stainless or color anodized flashlights.


----------



## drebels (Dec 19, 2015)

This is great looking flashlight. Too bad I can't try it out yet.. Batteries arrive on Monday :sigh:

From the day I ordered to being delivered took 4 days total!


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Dec 19, 2015)

Beautiful! What Batts you plan to run?


----------



## drebels (Dec 19, 2015)

BuildingSerenity said:


> Beautiful! What Batts you plan to run?



I ordered these from mtn electronics, 

Sanyo/Panasonic NCR18650GA 3500mAh - Button Top Unprotected


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Dec 19, 2015)

Curious what that'll look like vs. the 2300 in their literature.


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Dec 19, 2015)

Anyone know if this would disorient a person in Strobe Mode?


----------



## RobertB (Dec 19, 2015)

drebels said:


> This is great looking flashlight. Too bad I can't try it out yet.. Batteries arrive on Monday :sigh:
> 
> From the day I ordered to being delivered took 4 days total!



Nice, mine should arrive shortly too. I have a bunch of high drain Samsung, & LG 18650's, but unfortunately, none are button tops. Have some LG button tops coming from Mt. Electronics as well.


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Dec 19, 2015)

Those are nice batts. Great price at $8.15 or whatever. Any favorite charger for those?


----------



## RobertB (Dec 20, 2015)

Damn it, no sooner than we buy the TM16, they go on sale at banggood usa warehouse for $123.00. 11 day sale, coupon code USA331


----------



## ven (Dec 20, 2015)

BuildingSerenity said:


> Anyone know if this would disorient a person in Strobe Mode?




A person..........a crowd!!! :laughing: 4000lm of strobe is going to be effective!!!


----------



## drebels (Dec 22, 2015)

Got my batteries yesterday and charged them up, took 5hrs on a d4 charger.. When I rcv'ed the batteries it was at 3.75. All finished at 4.20. I rcv'ed protected instead of the unprotected I ordered. 

This light is freaking bright! My wife couldn't stop laughing at me cause I was walking around house and lighting everything up. Took it outside when it was raining and it sure did light up the back. Greatest purchase ever.


----------



## Flashy808 (Dec 23, 2015)

^^^^^

Hahaha I'm sure this thing would get someone on the run for sure! On the run to see an optometrist.

The killer strobe mode is definitely going to scare me. I occasionally strobe myself in the face and I don't fancy doing that with a beast like this.

I hope one day in the future I'll get to try one out!


----------



## Omega73 (Dec 23, 2015)

The price went up $50 over night. I had to wait to get off work to buy it and now when I check the price is $199 at the USA warehouse. Bummer.


----------



## ven (Dec 23, 2015)

Flashy808 said:


> ^^^^^
> I occasionally strobe myself in the face and I don't fancy doing that with a beast like this.
> 
> I hope one day in the future I'll get to try one out!



Very amateur ........ pffft i would never do something so stupid..........




Well certainly no more than once a week anyway :laughing:


----------

